# March/April Spring Rainbows



## klabro

Hi everyone. Wanted to start a thread for those of us expecting our rainbow baby in March or April. Let's introduce ourselves, share our story and give each other support/encouragement as we go through all of the stages of pregnancy. 

A little about me. I have a healthy 4 year old DD who was born at 37 weeks with no issues. Fast forward to my second pregnancy last year, found out I was expecting twins, I was nervous but excited. Everything seemed to be going great until it wasn't. At 20 weeks I found out my cervix was completely effaced. They don't do a cervical stitch in the event of twins. I ended up being dilated to a 3 and going in to labor at 21 weeks. My beautiful babies were born. They were perfect, but it was just too soon. They aren't really sure if I have a true incompetent cervix or if it was just a "twin thing". I will be high risk this pregnancy and will have a cerclage placed at 12 weeks.


----------



## Sophie2015

I'm so sorry for the loss of your twins. I've had 4 losses and as early as they were it was awful. I can't imagine losing them later. Although I'm a NICU nurse and have witnessed this nightmare many times. 
This is pregnancy #5. Still waiting for my rainbow baby. I'm 43 so this is likely my last chance. I'm 6 weeks today. Due March 24. First ultrasound is next Wednesday. Praying they find a HB. 
Baby dust sent your way!


----------



## klabro

Welcome. I've been a little reluctant to post on here because I'm nervous about everything and having another loss, but we are pregnant right now so why not talk about it and share the experience. I am so sorry for your losses and I'm hoping your scan goes well. How are you feeling?

I have my first scan on Tuesday so for now I'm focusing on that.


----------



## Sophie2015

I know. I've been afraid to join a group because I was worried I'd jinx it! 
I'm feeling nervous. My only real symptoms have been breast tenderness and constipation. My constipation lessened a few days ago and my breast tenderness started letting up yesterday. I'm cramping some now but I haven't really cramped until now. Just praying they find a HB Wednesday. Idk if I can handle a 5th loss. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi ladies. So so sorry to hear of your losses :hugs: I had a MMC in Feb/March this year. It would have been our first baby but unfortunately we just found an empty sac at 10 weeks. 4/5 cycles later I'm now 4+2 and EDD is 6th April (although I od 3/4 days late so thinking it'll be later) I was petrified of never getting pregnant again so despite the MMC I'm feeling ok. Not exactly bouncing of the walls with excitement like last time but I'm not freaking out yet. We've booked an early scan at 7+2 as we just want to know there's something there this time - fx. Only 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Sophie2015

Hi Mrs Unicorn. Congrats on your pregnancy!! So very sorry about your mmc. My first 2 pregnancies were mmc's and now I can't stop worrying. My first scan is in 4 days. It feels forever away. FX'd we all get rainbow babies.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thank you and good luck with your scan. Try to keep yourself super busy over the next few days, hopefully they'll fly by, then you can breathe a sigh of relief. How many weeks will you be, almost 7? Am I right in thinking it's not always possible to see a heartbeat that early? I'd love to at ours but I'll honestly be happy seeing a blob on the screen!! Plus as I mentioned before, because I od late I'm thinking even though I'll be 7+2, in reality it could be more like 6+4/5.


----------



## Sophie2015

I'll be 6+5. My RE does all scans between week 6-7 and there should be a HB if dates are correct. Heart starts beating between week 5 and 6. My 3rd pregnancy I had a great HB at 6+3. So you should see a HB at your scan. GL!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh my days, really?!?! I didn't know that, I thought it was more like 8 weeks. That's exciting, but I'll try not to think about it! Can't wait to hear about yours! Xx


----------



## raine87

Hey all I would like to join! I've have 1 pregnancy that they consider a chemical pregnancy even though I had missed my period which happened on Feb 13th, 2015. I had a second miscarriage this year on Feb 11th. We were almost 8 weeks along. My EDD is 3/29/17. My doctor wants me to do an early scan but I'm pretty scared and I'm going to try to let it grow as much as possible before I schedule anything. My doctor has been checking my HCG levels this last week and the last one she did was 104 on Wednesday. I'm very cautiously optimistic about this pregnancy. My DH acts like it's not really happening yet. Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## Sophie2015

raine87 said:


> Hey all I would like to join! I've have 1 pregnancy that they consider a chemical pregnancy even though I had missed my period which happened on Feb 13th, 2015. I had a second miscarriage this year on Feb 11th. We were almost 8 weeks along. My EDD is 3/29/17. My doctor wants me to do an early scan but I'm pretty scared and I'm going to try to let it grow as much as possible before I schedule anything. My doctor has been checking my HCG levels this last week and the last one she did was 104 on Wednesday. I'm very cautiously optimistic about this pregnancy. My DH acts like it's not really happening yet. Anyone else having that issue?

I'm so sorry for your losses. I've lost 4 myself. It's a sadness that never truly leaves you. 

How far along are you? I'm sorry your DH isn't more supportive. I honestly don't have that problem but I think men sometimes distance themselves as a coping mechanism. Also so many men have trouble attaching to a pregnancy until they can see it on ultrasound. They don't feel the symptoms so it's hard for them to get as excited at first. 

Welcome. Praying we all get our rainbow babies.


----------



## raine87

I'm in my fifth week. He's supportive, just not very enthusiastic. He doesn't want to tell his mom yet. I don't understand why. She would be there for us if we did have another loss.


----------



## Sophie2015

After 4 losses we haven't told any family yet. Although I've told a handful of friends. I'm not sure why though. We might as well announce because every baby we've lost we shared the news of the loss with everyone. For some reason I can't hide the fact there was another baby. It seems wrong to me. I'm not sure when we'll finally tell everyone this time. I guess we'll see how far we get first.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I think DH and I are both surprised at how we're coping so far. I thought I'd be a nervous wreck but I'm so calm! It's not like last time, which is sad because we were so excited, but he has rubbed my belly a couple of times and asked how bubs is.

Telling people is tricky but it's totally a personal decision. We don't want to tell anyone before 12 weeks. We didn't tell anyone with the last one until the mc. For me, I don't want people going out celebrating and buying stuff (trust me my mum would go wild!) and then having that heartbreak if it goes wrong again. It would upset me. But we are going to have to tell people before this time. I'm going to a spa with my sil who had a mc in May. I'll be 7 weeks, so she'll twig straight away when I'm not drinking / hot tub / sauna etc. Plus my mum is stopping for my birthday in September, I'll be 9 weeks then. She knows we're TTC so I can't hide the not drinking on my birthday. Thing is I know she'll go tell everyone even if I ask her not to. So we might have to tell my dad and DHs parents then too. Don't want to though.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm seriously considering trying to cancel her coming over. Bit harsh though when she's booked time off. I'm cool with my bro and SIL knowing. They're going through a loss so they will respect our wishes. They actually told everyone at 8 weeks and mc at 10 so they will understand. But my mum.... urgh. Guess we'll see how far we actually get.


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies, welcome everyone new. Sorry for all of the losses. 

I'll jump in on the telling people. I'm going to tell my mom and mother in law probably around 10ish weeks just because I have to get a cerclage put in at 12 weeks and I will need some help for a week or so with DD while I recover and hubby is at work. Other than tell immediate family and people I see on a regular basis, I'm going to tell people when I have a healthy baby in my arms. I don't really live by any family and I just don't plan on announcing. I think part of this was because I waited until 20 weeks to announce with my twins and then they were born at 21 weeks and I just don't think I'll ever really feel ready to put it out there.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Klabro - that's totally understandable not wanting a big announcement. We won't be doing the whole Facebook thing. Since my MMC I haven't been on social media, if found it so hard seeing all my 'friends' baby pics and preggo announcements. Obviously it's different with my close friends as we are properly in touch not just in a Facebook way!

Raine how are you doing hun? Have you managed to chat to your DH?

I'm feeling ok at the moment. Not letting myself think about actually having a baby. I'm a planner and I love it but I'm not letting myself do or think about any kind of planning. I think it's the only way ill be able to get through the next few weeks without losing it with worry. I had a sharp twinge in Sunday and it scared me. It was only for a second and nothing since but I just keep thinking it might have already gone. I've stopped worrying now but.... Idk, it wouldn't surprise me if it's another blighted ovum now. Sorry, I know it's a really negative way to be but I guess it's some sort of protection?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Sophie2015

I've had a really scary weekend. Had a really bad cold with fever and lost all my symptoms. My RE moved my ultrasound up to tomorrow. I'm calm now but I keep thinking it's gonna be another mmc. &#128533;
I guess once you've lived through the hell of mc it's really hard to find the joy in pregnancy. At least during the first trimester.


----------



## mrs unicorn

:hugs: Sophie so sorry you've been ill :hugs: it's great that your scan has been moved, fx all will be well. I'm trying not to read too much into symptoms because I had all the normal symptoms with my blighted ovum (until 9 weeks when they started to ease) so they meant nothing. I know it's hard though, it's like they are the only indicators we have, although not reliable.

Yes, it is sad that after a loss pregnancy is no longer the same. I knew this early stage would be horrible, but so far it's not as bad as I thought. Hopefully soon we'll all start to feel more confident and tentatively start to enjoy it. I'm thinking that's a few weeks off yet.


----------



## raine87

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time Sophie. Keep us updated on what's going on.

Mrs. U-- I haven't really talked to him about it. I know he'll come around when he's ready. He's not a big talked when it comes to feel gs and stuff. His actions show me he's excited. If I say I'm thirsty he jumps up and gets me something to drink, etc. I think he's just taking some time to come around.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw that's sweet. We don't really talk about it much if I'm honest - well apart from laughing at how bloated I am!! It's hard because neither of us want to get too attached or excited, I'm sure it's really common to be like that.


----------



## Sophie2015

Had my first scan today. I'm 6+3. HR 126. Yippee!! After being sick with a cold and running a fever all weekend I'm so relieved.


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies! Congrats Sophie!! I also just had my first ultrasound today and was put back to 6+3 (which I expected) and heart rate of 124! Feeling a momentary gush of relief. The first step is out of the way, and that is exactly what I am going to focus on right now. Step one done. Now on to the next phases...


----------



## Sophie2015

Klabro that's awesome news!! And that's exactly how I feel. Hurdle number 1 is out of the way. On to hurdle number 2. When is your next scan?


----------



## klabro

Sophie2015 said:


> Klabro that's awesome news!! And that's exactly how I feel. Hurdle number 1 is out of the way. On to hurdle number 2. When is your next scan?

I'm not sure on the next scan, but likely at about 12-13 weeks. I'll have to get a cerclage around that time and from what I've been told they will do a scan first.

After the cerclage is placed I'll either be on weekly or biweekly scans because of checking cervical length. I guess the is one positive to take from my situation, I'll get to see baby a lot.


----------



## klabro

mrs unicorn said:


> Aw that's sweet. We don't really talk about it much if I'm honest - well apart from laughing at how bloated I am!! It's hard because neither of us want to get too attached or excited, I'm sure it's really common to be like that.

Mrs Unicorn-I think it is really common to be like that. That really is how I have been feeling. My hubby is a little more optimistic and positive. He says he just knows that everything will be alright. I sure hope he is right, but for right now I'm just keeping myself a little distanced from it all, just in case.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ladies that's fab news!!! I can't believe there's a little heartbeat there to pick up already! So happy for you both!

I have a feeling I'll be put back date wise too as I od around cd16/17. But I won't actually change anything till the 12 week scan as that's the NHS one.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm really struggling today. Just feel so anxious and sad, like it's going to happen again. Or it already has. I've cried 3 times already today, I hate this. I knew it'd be hard but.... Just wishing the weeks away. I don't really have any symptoms either, although I know it's a touch early for them the initial nausea I had has gone. My bbs really hurt though. We've managed to find a private clinic that will do a scan at 6 weeks so we're going next Friday - feels like an age away. Sorry to be so down, don't really have anyone I can talk to and I know you guys will understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## klabro

mrs unicorn said:


> I'm really struggling today. Just feel so anxious and sad, like it's going to happen again. Or it already has. I've cried 3 times already today, I hate this. I knew it'd be hard but.... Just wishing the weeks away. I don't really have any symptoms either, although I know it's a touch early for them the initial nausea I had has gone. My bbs really hurt though. We've managed to find a private clinic that will do a scan at 6 weeks so we're going next Friday - feels like an age away. Sorry to be so down, don't really have anyone I can talk to and I know you guys will understand where I'm coming from.

You aren't alone. I feel anxious and sad 50 times a day. I also feel happy and hopeful 50 times a day. It is a process. The other day I cried 3 times within a couple hours and prior to that I hadn't cried at all. Its just something that we need to get through and try to celebrate each day that we are still going problem free. In my first pregnancy I had pretty much no symptoms at all besides being tired. I had no sore boobs, no nausea, no cramping, just nothing. She is now a beautiful 4 year old. Don't worry so much about the symptoms. :hugs: We'll get through this, vent here anytime you need because I guarantee we are all feeling the same way!


----------



## Sophie2015

Mrs unicorn- I totally get it. It's just fear though. Remind yourself you have nothing to be sad about. Trust me, after 4 losses I do this to myself every pregnancy. My 3rd pregnancy I even took to my bed crying and mourning the loss of my baby at 6 weeks. Two days later we had the first scan and she was fine &#128516; (I lost her due to a genetic issue that likely wouldn't happen to you btw). 
Also I've never had symptoms really with any of my pregnancies. So each pregnancy I feel doomed. Even this one. I lost my breast tenderness and constipation over the weekend! But little bean is in there beating away. 
Glad you are having a private scan. However are you 100% certain about your dates? If not wait a few days. The last thing you want to do is pay for a scan but be too early to see the HB. Plus that will only upset you more.


----------



## raine87

Finally made my appt for my first ultrasound. My doctors office wanted me to do it this upcoming week but I felt like that was really early so I'm pushing it off until the 25th. I miscarried just days after an early ultrasound last time. I know that wasn't the cause of it but I'm not taking chances.


----------



## Sophie2015

raine- Good luck with your ultrasound. I'm sure everything will be great! You have more willpower than I do though. I'd have an ultrasound every single day if they'd let me. With my 3rd pregnancy I was so worried I think I had 8 ultrasounds in the 15 weeks I was pregnant. Lol. I was as addicted to those as I am poas. Gonna try to kick both those habits this time. Although I have over 30 pregnancy tests I've already taken this pregnancy. Lol &#128540;


----------



## klabro

raine87 said:


> Finally made my appt for my first ultrasound. My doctors office wanted me to do it this upcoming week but I felt like that was really early so I'm pushing it off until the 25th. I miscarried just days after an early ultrasound last time. I know that wasn't the cause of it but I'm not taking chances.

Raine-you have way more willpower than I do, but I understand your reasoning and I would probably be similar if I were in your situation. I had my ultrasound yesterday and I won't have another until 12 weeks and I feel like that is going to drive me crazy, but from that point I'll be going to the doctors office weekly for cervical checks so I should get to see baby through the extra stressful part for me. 

How far along are you now Raine?


----------



## klabro

Sophie-I only just quit taking pregnancy tests like a week ago after I got a 3+ on a clear blue easy digital. I figured at that point it was all going to be the same so I should quit obsessing over the shades of my line haha! I have locked all of my tests away now.


----------



## Sophie2015

klabro said:


> Sophie-I only just quit taking pregnancy tests like a week ago after I got a 3+ on a clear blue easy digital. I figured at that point it was all going to be the same so I should quit obsessing over the shades of my line haha! I have locked all of my tests away now.

I took all my pregnancy tests (at least 25 of them) and then moved on to taking my wondfos opk just to see the hcg trigger a false LH surge. I'm not even sure I could photograph all my tests in one pic!! I haven't taken one since yesterday's ultrasound though so that's progress. And we leave for the beach Saturday so hopefully won't test again til I get home next week. Lol. Although it means nothing. Even if I miscarried it takes weeks for hcg to leave the body. I just get excited seeing those 2 lines. &#128516;&#128514;


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thank you ladies. I'm feeling much better now. So glad I have you girls to talk to. Sophie - as I od around cd16/17 I know I'm a touch behind where my lmp puts me (5 weeks today!) but the 6 week scan is just so we know (hopefully) it's not another blighted ovum. I know none of the scans mean it'll be ok, even if we see a heartbeat at one of them, but I think I need the reassurance to get through it this time. I had an emergency scan at 10 weeks when we discovered the BO, but I can't face waiting that long!

I'm also a poas addict but I haven't bothered too much this time. I stopped when the line was as dark as the control - day af was due. My tests got darker and darker last time but I know now it didn't mean anything. This time I'm clearly a scan addict with 3 private ones booked before 12 weeks!

Raine - how many weeks will you be for your scan?


----------



## raine87

I'm 6 weeks and 1 day today so for the ultrasound I will be 9 weeks and 1 day. And honestly it's not about willpower so much as I'm too scared to do it so early again. I'm trying to be less stressed about this pregnancy and letting things just ride out. As long as I'm not having bleeding them I'm happy.


----------



## klabro

I've already have a little bout of spotting, which I have had in every pregnancy. Drives me crazy. It happened over a week ago though so I'm hoping that was it for this pregnancy. I don't like the added stress.

I feel like I would get scans pretty much every day if I could.

So my OB called me yesterday because she got my scan results (it was her first day back from maternity leave) she said everything looks great and so on. Then come to find out, her nurse never set me up for my maternity care even though she scheduled and had me go to my first ultrasound....Super confused by that. So I had to call the front office and get it set up and they can't even get me in for an "intake" appointment until I'm 10 weeks and won't be seeing my OB until 12 weeks. Which is whatever, but I have to have a referral sent over to the High Risk clinic and they supposedly won't do that until my intake appointment which would make it impossible for me to get an appointment in time for my cerclage (cervical stitch) consult. So I get to spend a lot of time on the phone trying to get this all sorted out. My doctors office isn't exactly the best when it comes to getting stuff done so I know I am going to have to be calling every day until it gets done. I'm just so frustrated about the extra stress. I was really hoping that all of this would go smoothly. Sorry for the rant, just feeling so grouchy about how all of this is going to work out and the fact that I won't be seeing the doctor again for another month.


----------



## Sophie2015

Klabro- How frustrating!! I can't imagine the added stress. I'm in the U.S. where it's so easy to get appointments but I read so many stories like yours. I think it's just awful all the red tape you have to go thru to get an appointment. I'd go mad.


----------



## klabro

Thats the thing...I'm in the U.S. too. In a biggish town, but a pretty large OB practice and they just are so scheduled out all the time. Frustrating. I did manage to get them to send the referral, just nervous what my insurance is going to do with the referral if my OB's office hasn't technically set up prenatal care yet. We shall see. They say that it is usually approved within 5-7 days so I'll be calling next week at 5 days and every day thereafter to make sure that I get in.


----------



## Sophie2015

Why do you need a referral?! I'm in a large town too and have no issues getting in but I don't need a referral. Is that an insurance thing?


----------



## klabro

High risk doctors will only see you with a referral from your regular OB. It has to be sent in from OB office and then approved through insurance before they will schedule you. Not sure, that's how it was for a friend of mine who was high risk in another state too. I just assumed that's how all high risk doctors work.


----------



## Sophie2015

Ah. Yes. I am not seeing a high risk ob. My current ob and my re don't seem to think I need one. However when I needed a cvs last year I was referred to a high risk ob.


----------



## klabro

Yeah, I am classified as high risk. I'm not worried about getting in to see my OB, I am worried about my OB getting the referral to high risk on time. They will be doing the cerclage through the high risk clinic so the referral is important timing wise. I'm hoping it's all sorted now, we'll see next week.


----------



## Sophie2015

FX'd!!!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Klabro - what a nightmare! I hope you manage to get it all sorted soon. Not that it should be your job to organise all these people!!


----------



## klabro

Thanks ladies. I'm hoping I have it all sorted now. As long as my insurance cooperates it should be ok. They didn't want to put the referral in until I had my OB intake appointment, which they can't get me in for until I am 10 weeks. I'm fine with that, I just need the referral to be done before then because it is very tough to get into a high risk clinic in 3 weeks time. I'm just hoping that my insurance will approve the referral even though I technically have not established the maternity care. So annoying to have to deal with this. Hoping its just a small hurdle for now though.

How are you all feeling? I start feeling queasy right around breakfast time and it usually subsides after dinner. So I spend the entire day feeling super blah and I'm perfectly fine and normal at night time.


----------



## Sophie2015

I feel pretty good. Every once in a while I'm nauseous but it's super mild. It's the most morning sickness I've ever had. Headed to the beach tomorrow. Hoping it makes the days go by quickly until my next ultrasound


----------



## klabro

The beach sounds like a great way to make the time pass. I'm still trying to come up with something to do and wishing August away. 5 days down....


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm feeling ok too. Pretty tired, been napping for an hour or so during the day. I get the odd bit of nausea before I eat in the morning, nothing too bad. Although last night DH wanted fish and chips and I couldn't eat it, I felt so sick as soon as I took a bite. It's not the fish, it's the batter and deep fried chips - which I've always loved - guess it's a good thing as it's not exactly healthy!

I'm also wishing August away too, and most of September! I'm going shopping today as I need a swimming costume. Me and my sil (who sadly had a MMC in May) are going to a spa in a couple of weeks and I'm not going to be wearing a bikini with this bloat!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Add insomnia to my list of symptoms. I did this with my 3rd baby too. I sleep 3 hours at night and wake up wide awake. No matter how tired I was when I laid down. I can sleep all day if it's daytime. But that doesn't help me now. I have to drive 8 hours to the beach today!!

I also had to get new swimsuits. First time in my life I've worn anything other than a bikini. &#128533; I keep reminding myself it's not important and I'll get back into a bikini chasing this LO around one day.


----------



## klabro

Same here with the sleep. Exhausted when I lay down but wide awake around 3-5 every night. I'm up multiple times to pee already as well. I've already had to take out some of my maternity clothes. My belly popped out so fast this time. It did last time too, but that was with twins and I was already measuring close to 30 weeks when I delivered them at 21 weeks. I don't know if I would dare with a swimming suit right now haha!


----------



## mrs unicorn

I've just noticed you're both 7 weeks! I'm so far behind! Cannot wait for those weeks to disappear. I got my swimsuit - also got a couple of cheap pairs of leggings and jeggings in a size bigger to help with this bloat. It's ridiculous! But they are so comfy! DH was calling them granny pants because the leggings are high waisted! Cheeky git! Still no full blown symptoms. I feel like I really want some morning sickness. I didn't have it with my MMC/BO just all day nausea that started at 5.5/6 weeks. Really want this to feel different.

Raine - hope you're doing ok?

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. Xx


----------



## klabro

You'll be at 7 weeks before you know it. I've been wishing the days away and each day feels like it is crawling, but then when I get to another week it doesn't seem like it has been so bad. I've been wearing mostly long skirts right now because they are way more comfortable than my jeans. I do have a couple pairs of maternity jeans I could wear, but it is still too hot here to be wearing jeans. High waisted pants are the best when you have bloat!! 

I've never had really morning sickness in any of my pregnancies I feel somewhat nauseous during the day, but not overpowering. Usually the most I get is just being super tired for the first trimester.


----------



## raine87

I'm doing ok. I've been battling morning sickness and breast pain. I've had some cramping too and a horrible dream I was miscarrying again. I just keep taking it one pee at a time when I scrutinize the toilet paper making sure there's no blood on it. We got some coupons in the mail the other day for formula and my DH was questioning why and I told him it's bc we are coming up to our EDD from our last miscarriage. I had to buy a pair of maternity pants last time bc of bloating and the store I went to input me in their database and BAM now we are going to get a bunch of stuff.


----------



## klabro

That happened to me with the twins Raine. I had created a baby registry because I had a baby shower scheduled for the week that I ended up having them and I got all sorts of stuff in the mail around their due date...then to make matters worse I've started getting stuff again right now for their "1 year" birthday. Not much fun when you get that stuff. :hugs:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Urgh that stuff is horrible. I started getting a few bits in the post and emails - even though I cancelled them. I had one 'guide to labour' which I thought hmmm I'm a bit early to be thinking about that. Then it dawned on me, my first EDD was mid September, so I changed my details online. Not nice when you're trying to get your head around being newly pregnant again.
I'm doing the tp inspection thing too. I keep telling myself off for it but I may aswell accept I'll be doing that for a good few months now. I also had a dream about mc last night. Horrible. So long as it stays just that - a dream / nightmare. Counting down the days till Friday now - first scan!!


----------



## klabro

Oh yes, constantly inspecting the TP. Even when I have to pee in the middle of the night. Doesn't help that I've had spotting in every pregnancy. 

So excited for you for your first scan Mrs Unicorn! I got my OB intake appointment bumped up to this Friday. It isn't anything, they'll just go over history etc. for an hour, but it at least give me something to do while I wait for my 12 week appointment with high risk doctors to find out the game plan for this pregnancy.


----------



## klabro

Anyone else feeling crazy emotional? I swear, before I was pregnant it had been a long time since I had cried and now I'm getting teary at everything and have properly cried over a few things that when looking back at it now might be a little ridiculous. At first I wasn't thinking that I was really that emotional, but it appears that I am.


----------



## Sophie2015

Feeling panicked today because my breast tenderness has totally disappeared. I don't think I can survive a 5th loss


----------



## klabro

Sophie2015 said:


> Feeling panicked today because my breast tenderness has totally disappeared. I don't think I can survive a 5th loss

I'm sorry Sophie, I completely understand why you would worry about that from your history. In my pregnancy with DD I had major breast tenderness until right at 7 weeks and then all at once it just disappeared too. Freaked me out as it was literally the only symptom I really had in that pregnancy, but it turned out to be fine. Will they get you in for a scan if you request one?


----------



## Sophie2015

klabro said:


> Sophie2015 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling panicked today because my breast tenderness has totally disappeared. I don't think I can survive a 5th loss
> 
> I'm sorry Sophie, I completely understand why you would worry about that from your history. In my pregnancy with DD I had major breast tenderness until right at 7 weeks and then all at once it just disappeared too. Freaked me out as it was literally the only symptom I really had in that pregnancy, but it turned out to be fine. Will they get you in for a scan if you request one?Click to expand...

That makes me feel a little better. We are on vacation and my Dr doesn't work Thursday or Friday so scan is Monday. Feels forever away.


----------



## mrs unicorn

So glad you've managed to get a scan Sophie. Breast tenderness is my only real symptom that I've had since my bfp so I'd feel the same if that disappeared. Fx all is fine. I was reading they're not supposed to hurt all the time, they are supposed to stop at some point in the first tri.

Klabro - I've been a touch emotional, nothing too ott. I was really grumpy on Saturday, snapping and whining at DH - he did mention it! Then I properly lost it whilst trying to get my stuffed peppers to stand up in the oven last night :haha: I'm not someone with a short fuse normally!


----------



## Sophie2015

My breast tenderness came back last night! Thank God!! I know it can be normal for symptoms to come and go but with my first loss my only symptom, breast tenderness, went away prior to 8 weeks and at my 8 week scan the HR was 42. That kind of loss sticks with you and I can't help but compare.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I know hun, I completely understand :hugs: I'm glad it's back for you! It's great that you've got a scan in a few days too. xx

Only 2 days till my first scan. I'm excited but also terrified. I'm so scared I'll hear those words again 'I'm sorry I can't find anything' I know I'll be early but there should be something there if all is well. I'm dreading those few silent seconds where you're waiting for them to say something. Gotta think positive, must keep positive!


----------



## babywebb

Hey everyone! Cautiously joining this group. My husband and I lost our first baby back in March. We saw a perfect little baby with perfect heartbeat at 7w2d and went back in at 12 weeks when doctors told us baby stopped growing at 8 weeks. We just found out we are expecting again and don't have first scan until I'm 7 weeks on August 18th. I'm so nervous that the same thing will happen again. I know if it's Gods' will it will happen but I'm so incredibly nervous. Hope things are going well for all of you ladies!


----------



## klabro

Welcome babywebb, congratulations on the pregnancy. Hoping for a beautiful scan for you at 7 weeks! Will they be offering you more frequent scans afterwards because of last time just to put your mind at ease? 

Mrs Unicorn-Totally understand your fear. As much as I want to get to the first ultrasound I hate the first ultrasound. Actually I hate the first 2 ultrasounds. Will you be getting more frequent scans in first tri this time or just the dating and 12 week scan? Its just worrisome when you are in first tri and don't really know what is going on in there. I'm still not sure how I managed to get through with my first pregnancy as I only had a scan at 7 weeks and then not again until 20 weeks. This last pregnancy I had bi-weekly scans up until my loss. I'm really having a tough time right now thinking that my next scan isn't for another 5 weeks. 

I started feeling suddenly better yesterday so of course that is freaking me out. I was feeling so tired and just nauseated all day and then yesterday I suddenly wasn't as tired or nauseated and had more energy. I know its normal, I guess I was just hoping to feel like crap until my next appointment or at least until I can pick up a heartbeat on my doppler.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Welcome and congrats babywebb! Fx we all have sticky beans this time round. X

Klabro - I have two more private scan booked at 7+2 and 9+2 (12 week is NHS) Originally I couldn't find anywhere that would do them earlier than 7w but then found this clinic I'm going to on Friday, that's why I've got one at 7w too. I can move them though. I think we'll see how this first one goes before we decide whether to move them or not (I'm thinking move them to 8 & 10 possibly). Like you, I don't want too many weeks inbetween scans. It's only been two weeks but it feels like forever already! 5 weeks is a long time, can you get additional scans?


----------



## klabro

Mrs Unicorn-glad you are getting those extra scans! I think 8 and 10 weeks would be a good time to have them. Unfortunately no extra scans for me, I'll have to wait. I suppose it will be fine, I just hate having to wait that long. Just hoping that the time goes fast over the next month. Once I get to 12 weeks I have a feeling that things are going to start going much quicker as I will be having weekly appointments. Maybe I should try to sit back and relax a little bit right now knowing that its out of my hands. Easier said than done.


----------



## raine87

Klabro-- I understand trying to relax and let things be. Sometimes I wonder why I would allow myself to schedule my ultrasound so far out and then I remember it's so I can just let it grow. We told my MIL today she literally said, "oh, ok". I was hoping she would be more excited than that.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yes, I am trying to do that too - accepting it's out of my hands. It does help, I've only freaked out with fear once so far! I think DH is surprised at how calm I am! I'm not a patient person and if something bothers me, it really bothers me - not much did till we started TTC! I still want all the scans though. Waiting till 10 weeks to see an empty sac was horrendous. I can't actually believe we waited so long. Scan is tomorrow morning so fx we see something!


----------



## Sophie2015

Klabro- I hope your symptoms have returned and you are feeling better about things!

Raine87- your MIL's response sounds a little like I expect my own mom (and pretty much all our family) to respond. We haven't told anyone except a few supportive friends so far. The negativity and lack of support and excitement overwhelms me. I'm sorry you have people like that in your life. 

Mrs. Unicorn- I can't wait to see your scan! It's going to be great I just know it!

Babywebb- welcome!!! H&H 9 months to you!!

AFM, we are home from the beach. Next ultrasound is Monday. I'll be 8+2. Week 8 is when we usually get bad news so I'll be glad to be past that.


----------



## klabro

Excited to see your scan today Mrs Unicorn! 

Raine87-I'm sorry for the lackluster response. I kind of feel like that has been my response so far too. Mostly for me I think it is because people are really unsure of what this pregnancy is going to entail and so they just don't know what to say. Hopefully when you decide to tell more people you will get some more supportive/excited responses. 

Sophie-I'll feel relieved for you after your scan. I can imagine that is a big milestone for you and I look forward to seeing your scan pics. Week 20-22 are going to be the hard ones for me this time and I can already imagine how you are feeling right now. I hope for your sake this next week goes quickly.

My symptoms did return. Should have enjoyed feeling good a little bit more than I did I suppose :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

Raine - sorry I missed that bit about your MILs response. I wonder if it's like Klabro said, people are not sure how to react. Like should they jump for joy or would that upset you type thing? I dunno. We haven't told anyone yet. I think we'll end up telling people before 12 weeks as its my birthday around 9/10 weeks so we'll be seeing everyone. My worry is that people will celebrate and I won't want them to at that early stage.

Sophie - not long to wait for your next scan now. Fx you'll see that little heartbeat again and you can relax a little.

Klabro - These milestones are hard right? I hate that yours is so much further away than the usual 12 weeks. But we'll all be here to help you through it and hopefully with all your appointments after 12 weeks you'll be so busy time will fly by. Xxx


----------



## klabro

Just got a call from my OB office and they moved my first appointment up to August 29. That will put me at 10 weeks instead of 12, feeling much better about that. It won't be a scan, but she will listen to heartbeat at that appointment, so that will be something! Feeling much better after that call. I was struggling a bit with the thought of having to wait so long for my first appointment.


----------



## Sophie2015

Klabro- that's awesome! Just a few more weeks.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Klabro - that's great news! 

My first scan went well! We couldn't see baby but saw a big lovely round yolk sac and a nice thick lining. Doc thinks I am under 6 weeks by a day or two as I predicted. Shame we could see baby but I am feeling much more reassured now. Debating on whether to keep my 7 w scan or push it back to 8 weeks now!


----------



## Sophie2015

mrs unicorn- glad you are feeling better!! You have more willpower than I do if you move your scan. I'd go every other day if they'd let me. &#128540; 
There is a place right up the road that does private "fun" scans and records the HB and then you pick a stuffed animal and they put the HB inside. They do 2d/3d/4d scans all in the same visit from 9 weeks and up. We will go there at least once as the 3 scans I have booked before 12 weeks won't be enough for us. I basically trade my poas obsession for ultrasounds. Lol.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Haha! Sophie I totally get you there! I said to DH 'I'd love to have a scan everyday if I could, or at least every week' he just rolled his eyes, he's used to my obsessive nature. Like you it's switched from poas to wanting scans. Shame they cost a bit more!!


----------



## klabro

I'm so glad you got some reassurance Mrs Unicorn. Personally, I don't think it would matter much between 7-8 weeks as you should be able to see baby and a heartbeat either way, so you should go when you think it will provide you with the most comfort! 

It is killing me that I have to go 6 weeks between scans! That is what I had to do last time with the twins too, so I was kind of expecting it this time. Once I can get my own doppler out and find the HB I calm down a little. However, I would take any ultrasound offered to me! Heck, I'd go be a volunteer at an ultrasound school and let them scan me all day every day haha! 
Sophie-I have never had a 3D ultrasound! I'd love to do that this time if I end up making it past my previous loss I just might schedule one to celebrate!


----------



## Sophie2015

Omg it never occurred to me to volunteer at a sonography school!!!! &#128514;


----------



## dreamingmom

Hi ladies, I have been reading through your posts and I feel like this is the right thread for me, if you'll have me. I got my BFP this Monday and I am currently about 5 weeks. This has been a very long road for me and my DH. We have been trying for just over 3 years. After year one DH was diagnosed with Varicose Veins and told he was running too hot. He had surgery to correct the issue and I had my first pregnancy two months later. I lost that pregnancy only two days after getting my BFP. It was considered a blighted ovum. Since then we had no luck getting pregnant again even after three IUI's, it was very stressful since the only diagnosis the doctors could give me was "unknown infertility". We were just about to start planning for the IVF when I decided to try acupuncture first. The acupuncturist diagnosed me with "Cold Uterus" in other words my body temp was too low to incubate properly. At the same time DH saw a new doctor that felt he was still running too hot. So while I worked to heat myself up, he worked to keep himself cool. After only two visits with the acupuncturist I got my BFP! I want to be super excited about this but I can't seem to allow myself to accept that it is real or that it will last after all that we have been through. DH is super excited and has already told his parents and most of his coworkers. I told one friend that has been my go to through out this whole process and of course the acupuncturist but I am afraid if I tell anyone else it will all just go away again. At the same time I have reached out to so many people for support over these last three years I don't know if I'll be able to keep it quiet for too long. I have my first scan and Ob appointment on September 2nd, I will be about 8 weeks by then. I have had a mix of pregnancy symptoms but the biggest one is that I am "extremely stupid" LOL. It took me 15 minutes to figure out that I took the Parmesan Cheese from the fridge and put it in the cupboard rather than on the counter when I was making lunch today. I know pregnancy brain is a real thing but I didn't think it hit this early. Is anyone else experiencing this symptom?


----------



## klabro

Welcome dreamingmom. I'm sorry for the long process you have had to go through to get here, but glad you are here! If you have shared your struggles with people and you want to tell them you are expecting, I say go for it. You should celebrate this pregnancy and let yourself enjoy it as much as you can and if you have a strong support system I am sure that they will help you maintain your positivity throughout. We're always here for the venting as well! As for pregnancy brain, I don't think I've really noticed anything yet. I'm just a little more sluggish/tired than usual so that has a tendency to make me a little slower than normal at times haha!


----------



## Sophie2015

Welcome dreamingmom! So sorry about your loss and struggle with infertility. But glad you found us. FX'd for a H&H 9 months.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Welcome dreaming! And congratulations! So happy to hear you've finally got your bfp after that long journey. Fx it's a sticky bean this time. These first few weeks are tricky, like you I'm scared to all out celebrate like last time just incase. I'm hoping once I have my next scan, probably at 8 weeks, I'll feel confident enough to get excited.

I told my brother and SIL last night. They had a MMC in May, just 2 months after mine. I'm going to a spa at the end of next week with my SIL so she would have worked it out pretty quickly. They're very happy for us but totally understand why we are approaching with caution!


----------



## dreamingmom

Thanks everyone, I am feeling a little more positive today. Just getting on here and sharing this news was a good first step for me. I am planning on breaking the news to my sister tomorrow. I figured if I tell a few close friends and family over the next few weeks, I can ease into it so I will be ready to tell anyone I want once I hopefully get positive news at my first appointment. 

Klabro- I have been very fatigued lately as well,by two o'clock I am ready for a nap, which is not the norm for me since I don't usually like naps at all! I'm sure this isn't helping my mental alertness either. DH also thinks its because I am stressing about the pregnancy and if I tell people I will be able to keep my focus better. This is one of the reasons I am going to tell my sister, I know she is going to be very supportive and positive.


----------



## angel4eva

Is this a BFP? Convinced it is, and if it is will be our 3rd baby, our rainbow baby after losing our boy last September. If so will be due April! 

Opinions please.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sophie2015

Angel4eva- it looks BFP to me!! Did it come up within the time frame?


----------



## angel4eva

Sophie2015 said:


> Angel4eva- it looks BFP to me!! Did it come up within the time frame?


Yes, within 5 minutes and I took a second one and that came up the same within a short time too, under 5 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sophie2015

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## Sophie2015

So odd question. I think unless you've lost a pregnancy you might not understand this, but anyone else feeling overly cautious? I'm avoiding all kinds of things I'm told are "safe". Sunscreen, coloring my hair, manicures, etc. Am I being silly? I've had 4 losses. Two of them for unknown reasons. And I find myself trying to live in a bubble at least until the first trimester is over.


----------



## angel4eva

Sophie2015 said:


> Congrats and welcome!!

Thanks, I couldn't believe that when I saw it this morning, I still don't believe I am really but for 2 tests to be the same it more then likely is! &#128559;


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congrats angel and welcome!!

Sophie - yep, I'm the same. I'm going to a spa on Thursday and have changed my massage to a manicure even though my midwife said it would be fine. DH is cleaning the bathroom and doing the hoovering (not sure how long that will last though!!) I won't eat pepperoni even though it's on pizza and I know it's safe! But then on the other hand I'm still going to the gym. I thought I'd be too scared to. My midwife said to carry on going but do 'no sweat workouts' I go every other day but it totally wipes me out!


----------



## klabro

Welcome and congratulations angel! 

dreaming-I hope you get positive news at your first appointment too. I know the days leading up to that point can be stressful, filled with worry. 

Sophie- I am extremely overly cautious. My overly cautious things center around not straining myself as to not disrupt my cervix since that was my issue. I instantly quit carrying or picking up my DD. Which wasn't a big deal because she is 4, but the second I got the positive I quit. I make my hubby carry all of the groceries in, quit taking a bath and only take showers to lower the chances of getting any sort of infection. There are so many little ways that I have altered my routine. Most of the things aren't considered necessary at this point in the pregnancy but I don't care, I still need to feel like I'm doing everything that I can the "right" way.


----------



## dreamingmom

Angel: Its light but I definitely see a second line....Congrats

Sophie: I am definitely being overly cautious. Since my issues getting pregnant seemed to center around my temp not staying warm enough on its own, I wear socks to bed and sleep under a blanket even the last two days when it has been extremely hot and humid. I am also still taking my temp every morning to make sure it is not dropping and to make sure I am not overdoing it and raising it too much. In addition, to that I made DH carry in all the grocery bags and passed on the Tabouli salad because it has Parsley and I heard parsley can cause contractions. I've done more research and it said to only worry if your having a ton of parsley(like pounds) and/or Parsley seeds or oils but I still didn't want to take a chance. I am also writing down everything I eat and drink to make sure I am having a balanced healthy diet. I know there was nothing I could have done about my original loss but I am so afraid I'll do or won't do something that will harm the pregnancy or the baby. 

I took the next step today and told my sister about the pregnancy. She was very excited, I did have to tell her to slow down because she was ready to run out to the store and start buying baby gear. I am glad I told her though, I am starting to allow myself to be a bit more positive and she told me that she is filing for divorce in the same conversation so I am glad I could give her something else to fixate on and look forward too.


----------



## Sophie2015

8+2 week ultrasound is tomorrow. Oddly I'm not super nervous. I'm more worried about my genetics test in 2 weeks. I will be so glad to be out of 1st trimester!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Eeeeeek Sophie, so exciting! Good luck for your scan! I cannot wait for my 8+2 scan - only 2 weeks to go - urgh! Please show us your picture.

Dreaming - Yey for telling your sister. I know what you mean about not wanting everyone to go all out celebrating. I think if your family know of your loss it kinda makes them want to do it even more. I know it'll be the same with our parents. There will be tears I know it! But hopefully if we get past the 12 week mark it will be celebrations all round.


----------



## angel4eva

Thanks all for your congratulations, and to you all too.

I'll be really anxious until 12 weeks because last time I had mine it was high risk.

I will be having regular scans, but still won't be able to do the test until the 12 week mark.

Only positive is I've been taking 5mg folic acid since November, or though this last month I've been forgetting most days, but i imagine I've still got high doses in my system...I hope!


----------



## klabro

Thinking of you today Sophie! Can't wait to see your scan pic!


----------



## Sophie2015

Thanks ladies! I wasn't nervous but now I am. Appointment is in 3 hours.


----------



## Sophie2015

Hi ladies. Thanks for your support. There was no heartbeat at today's ultrasound. Baby measured 2-3 days behind so it was recent. D&C Thursday. It's our 5th loss in under 3 years. I think we may be done. Good luck to you all!


----------



## raine87

I missed a lot due to having to work the weekend! Welcome to the new ladies!


Sophie-- I am so sorry to hear about your scan. I'm glad they are doing the procedure quickly. I know what you mean about being done. DH and I have talked about not trying again if we miscarry this time too. How are you doing?


----------



## klabro

Sophie-my heart is broken for you. I am so sorry that you have to go through this. If you ever need to vent or talk feel free to message me.


----------



## Sophie2015

Thx ladies. I feel totally numb. Gonna self medicate today with a little Xanax. I figure I've earned at least one day of numb self pity. Tomorrow I'll start running. With my 3rd loss I ran over 100 miles in 3 weeks. It helped keep me sane. I'll be 44 in a few weeks yet my labs are good and my cycles still perfect 28 day cycles. My RE isn't ready to quit. I'm just not sure my heart and marriage can handle much more. We married in October of 2013. Started losing babies in January 2014. It's been a rough 3 years. No clue how we're even still together honestly. 

I'm gonna hop off here. I don't want to be a downer for you guys. Sincerely wishing you all H&H 9 months.


----------



## klabro

Sophie- you are always welcome here to vent or if you need people to talk to about your loss. We all have been there before and while we may not fully understand your exact situation we are always here to listen.


----------



## MessyTess2016

Hello Ladies! 

Just found out on Friday that we are expecting again. We had a loss @ 7 weeks 3 years ago. That was after 2 years of trying, two more years of trying after that yielded nothing but disappointment. We decided to stop trying, we were even preventing, but not very well apparently. So this is a big shock and a roller coaster of emotions for sure. 

I've read through the thread and would love to join you ladies!

Sophie: I'm so sorry for your loss hun, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## klabro

Welcome MessyTess and congratulations on your BFP! Looking forward to having you join us here! Have you set your first appointment yet?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh Sophie I'm so so sorry. I'm devastated for you. I'm glad you're not having to wait too long before the procedure (I found the wait hard). Like Klabro said you are welcome here anytime, please don't feel you shouldn't be here. We all need support in times like this and we'll help as best we can. Take a few days to absorb this. Don't throw yourself back into 'normal' life straight away. Give yourself a break, you've been through a lot. Sending healing thoughts your way. Xxx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Welcome messy and congratulations! PAL is certainly a roller coaster of emotions. I think we're all desparate for August and September to be over!


----------



## dreamingmom

Sophie- I am so so sorry for your loss! I am sending up prayers for your babies in heaven and for you and your DH. 

Messy- Welcome, I had a similar situation with a loss two years ago followed by to years of trying each month with no results. Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## raine87

So for some reason I woke up today regretting scheduling my first scan so far away. However, I feel like I can really start counting down. 9 days! At least I'll be busy at work these 2 weeks. I think DH is starting to finally come around. Last night he was getting onto the dog for trying to walk across me.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yeah I'm regretting moving mine back a week too. I know it's the right thing to do but I'm feeling quite anxious and grumpy about it all today. It's not till the 27th, feels forever away.

Glad your DH is coming round. I guess it takes a bit of time to feel confident enough to even mention it!


----------



## MessyTess2016

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! 

My doctor is on holidays, so I won't see her until August 31. I will be biting my nails until then, :wacko: and hopefully she will get me in for an scan right after I see her! 

Yesterday I started feeling ridiculously hungry... like every couple hours I had actual hunger pains... it seems a touch early for this symptom. Any of you feel that?


----------



## klabro

Raine-9 days will pass so fast! It sounds like its a long ways right now, but before you know it you'll be in the waiting room. Glad to hear DH is coming around too! 

Mrs Unicorn I know how you feel, my appointment isn't until the 29th and it is driving me crazy too. I've been a little grumpy about the wait. Although I know realistically there is no real reason I need to go in any earlier. 

MessyTess-I've been pretty hungry throughout this pregnancy, only problem is that I feel kind of blah after I eat. Its been a non stop cycle.


----------



## raine87

Eating is tricky for me. I'll eat and feel ok and then BAM nausea. My first appointment is Sept 1st. I can't decide if I want to bring up announcing to DH on our anniversary (Sept 8th) which we would be right around 11 weeks or wait until my birthday which we would be around 14 weeks or do it on a day that has no other significance. I've also thought about doing it on Sept 19th which was my EDD with my last miscarriage.


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies. I'm already in another April group but can I join you? My lmp gives me March 25 but I know I'm at least a week later. I have dating scan tomorrow.

My.last.pregnancy I saw two strong heart beats at 7w4d only to lost one twin. I found out at 11 weeks but it looks like I lost it right after that scan. The pregnancy before that was a mmc at 11 weeks (baby measured 7ish weeks). So needless to say I'm nervous.


----------



## klabro

raine-when to announce is such a big decision!! Very exciting time :) I'm still standing by my making a public announcement once I have a healthy baby in my arms. I have told my parents and will tell my in-laws the next time we see them. I can't hide my pregnancy anymore, I look obviously pregnant. Nobody lives in the same town as us though so its been pretty easy to keep quiet thus far.

Welcome Kazy and congratulations! Sorry for your previous losses, but glad to have you joining us on the journey!


----------



## raine87

I'm a fluffy girl so I won't show for quite a while. We already know how we want to announce, it's just the when that's super tricky. We have a pretty good group of friends that I know will want to celebrate with us.

Kazy-- welcome! Let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Welcome Kazy! Good luck for your scan. They are so nerve wracking after a loss. I think I have a love hate relationship with them!

It is so tricky to know when to tell people. Maybe just see how you feel at the time, whether it's after a scan or not. You might find it helps to get through your original EDD or it could make it worse. I guess you'll know when the time is right.

If we could I would wait till at least 12 weeks, which weirdly is the day after the EDD of the MMC. But since the MMC people know we're TTC and as soon as they see me not drinking it'll be obvious. Also, I'm wearing baggy clothes because of the bloat!! I'm seeing my mum on Friday for her birthday and I'm pretty sure she'll know. I would love to tell all our parents because I know how happy they will be, but if it ends in mc again it'll be so hard so I'd rather wait.


----------



## dreamingmom

I have a question: I am on cd 42 counting from my LMP. Mathematically 42 divided by 7(days in a week) is 6, so I figured I was 6 weeks pregnant but my pregnancy calculator says 5 weeks and 6 days. Where did the 4 days go?


----------



## MessyTess2016

dreamingmom said:


> I have a question: I am on cd 42 counting from my LMP. Mathematically 42 divided by 7(days in a week) is 6, so I figured I was 6 weeks pregnant but my pregnancy calculator says 5 weeks and 6 days. Where did the 4 days go?

A week is 7 days (Not 10), so there is only 1 day missing there... some calculators account for different cycle lengths etc... that's all... one app tells me I'm 5 weeks and another says 4 weeks 6 days... semantics really. :)


----------



## MessyTess2016

I have some pink CM this morning and had a bit of cramping last night... I'm fearing the worst.. all I can do is wait and see if it goes away or gets worse... I hate this.


----------



## dreamingmom

A week is 7 days (Not 10), so there is only 1 day missing there... some calculators account for different cycle lengths etc... that's all... one app tells me I'm 5 weeks and another says 4 weeks 6 days... semantics really. :)[/QUOTE]

LOL thanks Messy, you're right it is only a day off so I'm guessing it doesn't count today until it is over. That makes a lot more sense. That is what I get for posting right after waking up.

Keeping my fingers crossed that your pink Cm is just implantation bleeding, it is about the right time for that. Good Luck!


----------



## MessyTess2016

dreamingmom said:


> A week is 7 days (Not 10), so there is only 1 day missing there... some calculators account for different cycle lengths etc... that's all... one app tells me I'm 5 weeks and another says 4 weeks 6 days... semantics really. :)

LOL thanks Messy, you're right it is only a day off so I'm guessing it doesn't count today until it is over. That makes a lot more sense. That is what I get for posting right after waking up.

Keeping my fingers crossed that your pink Cm is just implantation bleeding, it is about the right time for that. Good Luck![/QUOTE]

Thanks hun. I'm going in to see the doc today (mine is on holidays so I'll see a different one) and hopefully I'll go for bloods and see whats up.


----------



## klabro

Messy-hopefully you get some answers. I've had spotting in all of my pregnancies (including this one) and so far it has all amounted to nothing. I really hope you are able to get some reassurance at the doctor. Keep us updated!

Dreaming mom-you are right it won't count today until it is over!


----------



## MessyTess2016

klabro said:


> Messy-hopefully you get some answers. I've had spotting in all of my pregnancies (including this one) and so far it has all amounted to nothing. I really hope you are able to get some reassurance at the doctor. Keep us updated!
> 
> Dreaming mom-you are right it won't count today until it is over!

Just back from the Doc, she didn't have an opinion although I didn't expect one, she said that spotting and cramping is common in early pregnancy and could mean nothing and it could also mean something. I had my blood drawn and will go back again Friday for more blood. Hopefully I will know results Friday afternoon, or else I might have to wait til Monday to see what my HCG is up to. Try to keep occupied until then! :blush:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Messy - it's horrible isn't it? I don't understand why they don't just scan you, it would hopefully give you some answers straight away. Or at least make you feel like you know what's going on. Good luck for your results, hope you don't have to wait too long. X

I had a nightmare day yesterday. I had some spotting and cramping - it was more like brown ish cm and twinges but that's how I ended up finding out about my MMC last time. I called the mw she said go to A&E and they'd scan me same day. Last time they just booked me in the same day. Well, it was terrible. I was there 5 hours waiting for this and that person to repeatedly tell me 'we need to scan you but emergency gynaecology are fully booked' not much of an emergency dept when it shuts at 5pm! I was a wreck by that point, I'd almost walked out twice. I'm going in today for a scan, they are going to call me first thing as everyone in 'emergency' gynae had gone home by that point. Guess we'll see how it goes, can't help but think the worst after last time.


----------



## mrs unicorn

GOOD NEWS!! Had my scan and saw baby with its little heart beating away :cloud9: I know it's early days but my god, we are relieved!! Bubs is only 5-6mm (which is 6w) but she said not to pay that any attention just yet as s/he is curled up tightly, so is actually bigger. She said they are often a week out with measurements at this stage.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kazy

So relieved for you Mrs unicorn. That's how my mmc started too and I had the exact same experience a few weeks ago. But all looked well as you know for me too. So happy for you!!


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls. Can I join? I will just barely fall into the April category. But it'll be a csection so will actually have :baby: a week early. 

My first pregnancy in 2008 ended at 8w6d. I thought all was well but I had one tiny dot of red blood when I wiped so I panicked and rushed to the hospital. Turns out the baby had died around 6 weeks. It hit hard being my first pregnancy. I still think about it bc it caused a chain reaction that eventually ended my marriage. But before the divorce I went on to have a rainbow baby girl named Emma. She's 7 now and just started 2nd grade. I homeschooled for the first two years so it's been tough for me letting go. :blush:

And now I'm with a new OH and we have a 3 year old daughter, Rylan, together. And OH has two children from a previous relationship who are 12 and 13 years old.

I found out I was pregnant again in July. Was not planned but in the two weeks that we knew we got very excited at the idea. Who doesn't love babies?! But I started bleeding and passed the teeny baby at home. :cry: 

We decided to try this time and went against Drs advice about waiting two cycles bc I was ready. I drank raspberry leaf tea to help thicken back up and a month to the day from my MC in July I got a faint positive on an IC. And I've been obsessively testing morning and night ever since. I'm so nervous and worried. I didn't want to join but than I thought this will be my last baby and I'd like to enjoy it especially with women who are or have been through similar. 

And I write essays on the regular so apologies. :haha:


----------



## MessyTess2016

mrs unicorn said:


> Messy - it's horrible isn't it? I don't understand why they don't just scan you, it would hopefully give you some answers straight away. Or at least make you feel like you know what's going on. Good luck for your results, hope you don't have to wait too long. X
> 
> I had a nightmare day yesterday. I had some spotting and cramping - it was more like brown ish cm and twinges but that's how I ended up finding out about my MMC last time. I called the mw she said go to A&E and they'd scan me same day. Last time they just booked me in the same day. Well, it was terrible. I was there 5 hours waiting for this and that person to repeatedly tell me 'we need to scan you but emergency gynaecology are fully booked' not much of an emergency dept when it shuts at 5pm! I was a wreck by that point, I'd almost walked out twice. I'm going in today for a scan, they are going to call me first thing as everyone in 'emergency' gynae had gone home by that point. Guess we'll see how it goes, can't help but think the worst after last time.


Yes I wish they had sent me for a scan! But on the plus side... i'm feeling a teensy bit crampy still, but no more pink CM,,,, so my fingers are very tightly crossed until i get my second bloods for comparison.

Im so relieved for your scan!! :happydance:


----------



## Kazy

Messy- I had same thing around 5 weeks. Dr wouldn't scan then because she said it wouldn't tell them anything but they did monitor bloods for 2 weeks. Maybe ask them to continue the. For your peace of mind?


----------



## MessyTess2016

Kazy said:


> Messy- I had same thing around 5 weeks. Dr wouldn't scan then because she said it wouldn't tell them anything but they did monitor bloods for 2 weeks. Maybe ask them to continue the. For your peace of mind?

She did issue me a standing order, so I can go every 2 days as long as I like. I had a bit more cramping and spotting yesterday early in the day, but it all cleared up in the evening. So far so good today! No cramps, no spotting. And nothing ever turned red or anything, so we are still cautiously hopeful. Going to be a LOOOOOONG weekend...and not the good kind hahaha


----------



## klabro

Congratulations on that scan Mrs Unicorn!! Each time I get an ultrasound it gives me just what I need to push through to the next appointment of milestone.

Sorry about the spotting Messy, hopefully it is just no big deal and that is good that it is gone now. 

I had a little brown CM yesterday morning but nothing since. I didn't call in to my doctor just because they won't really do anything and tell me to call back with any worsening symptoms. Nothing else has happened so I'm just assuming its like every other time I've had spotting and trying not to think about it too much. Only a week and 3 days until my first appointment. The wait is driving me crazy.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Messy - do you get your results on Monday then? Waiting for that kind of information has to be the worst. Try to keep yourself busy and your mind occupied as best you can this weekend. I hope it flies by for you.

Klabro - not long to go now till your first appointment. Hang in there, you are doing so well being patient.

I hope the spotting type stuff stops for everyone soon. I hate that it happens at all. Luckily mine stopped the day I had my scan, it was just the day before it. At the scan my DH was asking the doc what could it have been, she gave a couple of possibilities but really they don't have a clue. Fx it's nothing at all for you both. Xx

How are things with everyone else?


----------



## raine87

I'm doing ok. Morning/all day sickness has had me down the last couple of days. I have been able to eat and drink a little here and there. Counting down my days to Thursday!


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies, I was wondering if it would be okay if I joined? I'm due May 2nd but there is no thread for May rainbows yet. My husband and I currently have two beautiful girls who are the light of our lives. We were ttc #3 for 10 months then went on a ntnp break for 2 cycles before I got my bfp with this one. This is my 8th pregnancy, during the span of our ttc journey I had an early mc and 4 back to back chemical pregnancies, I decided to try progesterone cream this cycle and so far(keeping my fx'd) it seems to be working. Im excited but very nervous. Hopefully this is our rainbow<3 congrats to all of you and I hope everyone has a h&h 9 months:flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome Abii! :wave: 

I'm due so late in April I feel behind a bit in this thread bc I'm only in my fourth week. :haha: I'm sure you will be welcomed though. It's your third baby so chances are him or her could come in April anyways. :flower:


----------



## Kazy

Welcome abii! Praying you have a sticky bean this time.


----------



## Abii

Thank you ladies:flower: and cleckner that is very true, my first came 2 days before her dd and my second daughter came at 37 weeks on the dot so its possible that they could come earlier.


----------



## dreamingmom

I woke up this morning to both my feet being completely asleep. I immediately got up and started to walk around to get the blood flowing again. Feeling came back to my feet quickly but then my legs started to ache terribly. After some stretching most the pain in my right leg relieved but my left leg still hurts pretty bad. I don't want to take pain killers, I know it is okay to take Tylenol but I'd rather not at this time in my pregnancy. I've had sore legs off on on since five weeks, I did look up leg pain and it can be an early pregnancy symptom but I was wondering if anyone else has dealt with this early on and if there is anything to help relieve the ache with out painkillers?


----------



## klabro

Raine-Thursday is so close now!! So exciting. Tomorrow I'll be a week away from mine and that feels really close actually!

Abil-Welcome!! Glad to have you here. Don't worry about being due in May, I really just wanted a place for us all to get together and go through all of the ups and downs of PAL. Looking forward to hearing about your first appointments and scans!

dreaming-I can't say that I have had the pain at that early stage, but definitely later on. What I found worked for keeping it at bay was a pregnancy yoga video that I would do in the evenings. It really eliminated my pregnancy aches and pains, especially where my legs/lower back was concerned. It really wasn't a lot of tough yoga moves, it felt like pregnancy friendly stretching though!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Raine - not long to go till your first scan now!! Hope the ms eases a bit for you. I've just been having on and off nausea. Not everyday but when it does make an appearance it's around for a good 4/5 hours.

Welcome abii. Like Klabro said we're not precious about being due in April. It's just nice to have a place where we can all support each other.

Dreaming - sorry I don't have any experience of that (so far) maybe try not to stay in the same position for too long. And also like Klabro suggested, maybe try to do some stretching everyday. Hope you find something to help with the pain.

Klabro - yey! Not long till your scan too!! I think I have one inbetween you and raine as my next one is on Saturday, so they'll be lots of new pics on here!


----------



## MessyTess2016

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is feeling good! Been having a very busy weekend, putting in fence posts. We are turning part of our walkout basement addition into an inlaw suite for my husbands mother, so we have been crazy busy trying to get everything done before the snow files!!

I've continued to spot all weekend, off and on, pink and red as well. I'm a total nervous wreck. The flow has been very slow though, its only there when i wipe, never touches the pad. Last night and tonight I had terrible pain in my lower right back, and I almost went to emergency... embarrassingly enough, the pain went away after I caved this morning and had a coffee and finally a BM... so perhaps it was constipation pain?? Have any of you experienced that? Terrible back cramps from constipation??

Tomorrow cant come soon enough to hear about my blood work and hopefully book a scan if the numbers are still climbing... although at this point, having been spotting for 5 days my hopes are kind of low...

If this is another m/c... its VERy different from my last one... last one i started spotting in the morning and it was obvious (heavy flow) what was happening by the afternoon...

Please tell me happy stories of spotting for a week and everything being okay!!! :)

sorry for the novel!!!

xo


----------



## cleckner04

MessyTess- I'm so sorry I'm no help but I wanted to offer you hugs and say I have my fingers crossed its a positive outcome for you. :hug: both of my miscarriages were very different from each other. Went from spotting to straight out period flow in two days time and period like cramps with the mc last month but years ago it was missed and I had nothing but a pin drop of blood but severe cramps and back pain. I really hope those numbers go up and your :baby: is just settling in.


----------



## dreamingmom

Welcome to all the newcomers and I am keeping my fingers xed for you Messy!

Thank You for the feedback I have done yoga in the past so I will see if I can find some pregnancy yoga to try to improve the blood flow in my legs. I have been searching the internet and there is no know cause for leg pain in early pregnancy but it is common for some. There are some theories that the expanding uterus may pinch some of the arteries in the legs and slow down the already increased blood flow so blood pools causing pain. I found that flexing the ankles can help push the blood flow back through as well as sitting with your legs elevated above your heart. I tried both and they did work! After laying for a while with my legs propped on the back on the couch the pain went away, but the minute I got up and started moving I can feel a pressure ( dead leg feeling) in the back on my calf that starts to ache again after a while. I guess I will be spending the rest of the day upside down. I have another appointment with my acupuncturist this Thursday so I if it continues I will see if she has any points to help open up the blood flow. 

I still have about 2 weeks until my first appointment with the OB and my first scan. I have had my ups and downs emotionally waiting to see if everything is going and growing well. Hopefully these leg issues are a good sign that things are progressing.


----------



## raine87

I had some spotting yesterday. I'm trying to stay calm about it. I'll call my doctor tomorrow. Now Thursday seems like an eternity away.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Messy - Spotting is terrifying, but we know it doesn't necessarily mean bad news. With my MMC it was a teeny tiny amount. Like a pin prick of red then some brown cm, but no cramping. That was only for 2 days out of 6. With my spotting this time there was more brown cm than before, but no red, and I did have some light cramping (thinking this could have been growing pains because it was on one side, where I now know baby is) I really hope you get your results quickly today and they are all ok.

Raine - if your scan in on Thursday then surely they wouldn't mind moving it up a couple of days? It's worth asking because you're only going to stress yourself out worrying between now and then.

Sending :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you both. Xxx


----------



## raine87

Scan did get moved up. Appointment is in 1 hour.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Brilliant. Good luck, try to keep calm. Xxx


----------



## MessyTess2016

Raine: So excited for you! Please let us know how it goes!

I'm still nervously waiting to hear from the Dr... called the office this morning they said results are in but she hasn't looked at them yet, she will call me as soon as she has a look... NOW PLEASE lol!!

I'm just to confused... I feel good, all cramping has stopped, just the usual pressure and twinges... and the spotting is extremely minimal if not gone all together again since yesterday at noon...I haven't felt as stressed as i do right now in a long time.. just waiting for the call is torture!


----------



## klabro

Raine-really looking forward to hearing about your scan results. Thinking of you!

Messy- I'm sorry you haven't received your results yet, so frustrating. Honestly spotting can be so normal that as long as you aren't having heavy cramps I am inclined to think that it isn't a big deal. I have a sensitive cervix and it tends to cause some minor spotting here and there when I am pregnant. It drives me absolutely crazy because you can't help but instantly worry and think the worst. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Kazy

Raine- soooo glad they moved it for you. 
Messy- I hope you get your results soon. I too had spotting between 5-6 weeks and I have never felt so nervous.


----------



## raine87

They said everything is fine. The heart rate was 159. I have a small hemorrhage that should resolve on its own. The radiologist said they normally have you do another ultrasound soon to make sure it did resolve.


----------



## MessyTess2016

raine87 said:


> They said everything is fine. The heart rate was 159. I have a small hemorrhage that should resolve on its own. The radiologist said they normally have you do another ultrasound soon to make sure it did resolve.

:happydance: THATS AMAZING NEWS!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kazy

raine87 said:


> They said everything is fine. The heart rate was 159. I have a small hemorrhage that should resolve on its own. The radiologist said they normally have you do another ultrasound soon to make sure it did resolve.

That's great!


----------



## klabro

Great news Raine. Glad that everything went well!


----------



## MessyTess2016

So someone from the dr's office called (not the Dr, of course!) and told me that my HCG numbers are rising but not quite doubling so they want to have be continue to get my blood taken every 2 days. 

I wanted the actual numbers but she didnt know (frustrating) but maybe thats a good thing then I cant over analyze every little article i can google. 

I guess this is good news? Im feeling more hopeful than i was this morning... but boy oh boy this will be a long 3 months if I'm lucky enough to get that far! 

Another good sign, my boobs are much more tender today than before. They were sore at 4 weeks then it went away, so i suppose increasing boob soreness is a good thing too! :)

Hope you ladies are all doing well!!

xo


----------



## klabro

I'm glad they got back to you and glad you are feeling better about it. I'm a little too much of a control freak when it comes to stuff like that so I would have been saying, no, I need the numbers now, I'll wait haha. But at the same time, knowing them won't change anything and like you I would be obsessively googling. Did you get your bloods drawn at the exact same time each of the days? If not that could have been why they didn't quite double. Do you go back in for more blood work tomorrow? Thinking of you!


----------



## MessyTess2016

klabro said:


> I'm glad they got back to you and glad you are feeling better about it. I'm a little too much of a control freak when it comes to stuff like that so I would have been saying, no, I need the numbers now, I'll wait haha. But at the same time, knowing them won't change anything and like you I would be obsessively googling. Did you get your bloods drawn at the exact same time each of the days? If not that could have been why they didn't quite double. Do you go back in for more blood work tomorrow? Thinking of you!

I didnt know the times mattered!! lol... well sheesh...

I think it may have been close... within a few hours, but earlier the second time for sure... i went for more blood today since the last one was friday... so ill go again on wed... ill book at the same time this time, thanks for the tip! :) :hugs:


----------



## raine87

When I go for blood work I go within 30 min of the 48 hours. One time the times on the blood draws were exactly 48 hours. My doctor's nurse had a good laugh about it. Um if you say 48 hours I'm going to make it as close to that as possible.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Raine - that is wonderful news!!! You must be so relieved!

Messy - hopefully they'll keep rising. I agree with Klabro, knowing the exact numbers would only give you something to obsess over. The main thing is it's going in the right direction. Fx your next few tests show that too. Oh and yep I had sore bbs from 4-6 weeks, it lessened a bit, but now it's back full force. Guess it's one of those that comes and goes.

AFM - I'm feeling the fatigue this week. I am so tired, I struggle to get up. Normally I'm up at 6.30am (no alarm) and I go to the gym before work. But so far this week DH had been waking me up just before 8am as he leaves for work. I work from home so I can lie in luckily. DH said to me 'I didn't realise being pregnant would revert you back to be an 18 year old.' Ha! I was a pretty heavy sleeper in my youth.


----------



## klabro

Any updates with new numbers Messy? 

Mrs Unicorn-I can definitely relate on the exhaustion. Mine seems to hit me around 1-2 in the afternoon when I feel like I just have to take a nap for about an hour. Seems almost impossible to stay awake through that lull.

AFM-Had pink spotting when I wiped last night and nothing since. Again, I didn't call my doctor or anything. I have an appointment on Monday and I'll let her know its happened a couple times. I'm not overly worried as it has happened to me every time, but still not fun to deal with. I've been monitoring closely today and haven't seen a single spot so thats good. My nausea seems to be fading a tiny bit here and there, and some days I'm not as tired. I've been pretty exhausted today though, so its definitely hit or miss.

How is everyone else doing? All of the new ladies, how are you holding up? Early days are the hardest for me!


----------



## MessyTess2016

klabro said:


> Any updates with new numbers Messy?
> 
> Mrs Unicorn-I can definitely relate on the exhaustion. Mine seems to hit me around 1-2 in the afternoon when I feel like I just have to take a nap for about an hour. Seems almost impossible to stay awake through that lull.
> 
> AFM-Had pink spotting when I wiped last night and nothing since. Again, I didn't call my doctor or anything. I have an appointment on Monday and I'll let her know its happened a couple times. I'm not overly worried as it has happened to me every time, but still not fun to deal with. I've been monitoring closely today and haven't seen a single spot so thats good. My nausea seems to be fading a tiny bit here and there, and some days I'm not as tired. I've been pretty exhausted today though, so its definitely hit or miss.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? All of the new ladies, how are you holding up? Early days are the hardest for me!

Hey! Thanks for asking, no I havent heard anything... I'm guessing the dr wont call me so I'll have to harass her for #'s... 

Sorry that you are spotting too, but It's good that you arent worried... I have an appointment with my actual Dr, next wednesday... that cant come soon enough!

xo


----------



## MessyTess2016

After I made my last post I decided to call the Dr and ask for the numbers, they don't look very good to me...

Aug 17 - 163
Aug 19 - 208
Aug 22 - 272

I'm guessing by that... it's going to be bad news.

Any insight is appreciated ladies.


----------



## klabro

I'm so sorry Tess. I can't believe they haven't called you and talked to you about those numbers. You should try to post on the first tri board...I know there are some ladies with good outcomes that didn't have doubling numbers but I believe they weren't double once the levels were a little higher. There are going up and so I think there is always a chance, are you going to get more blood work done?


----------



## MessyTess2016

klabro said:


> I'm so sorry Tess. I can't believe they haven't called you and talked to you about those numbers. You should try to post on the first tri board...I know there are some ladies with good outcomes that didn't have doubling numbers but I believe they weren't double once the levels were a little higher. There are going up and so I think there is always a chance, are you going to get more blood work done?

They called me on my way home and told me to come pick up a req form for an early ultrasound. I still havent spoken to the Dr, but on the form it said ultrasound to determine location of pregnancy, so i assume that they are thinking it might be ectopic...

I have the U/S booked for friday morning and i'll keep having my blood drawn every 2 days unless they tell me to stop.

:(


----------



## Kazy

So sorry messy. Hopefully you just have slow rising numbers.


----------



## cleckner04

I've been quiet in this thread. I don't have much to add. I called my dr and left a message for his medical assistant yesterday. I waited a week for the pregnancy stuff to sink in before letting him know. I Finally got a call back today and he is out of the office until tomorrow. The assistant said she would discuss everything with him tomorrow and maybe they will start doing bloodwork to check my levels. I'm very nervous about his reaction bc he told me to wait two cycles and i intentionally went against his orders bc I'm turning 30 in a few weeks and I didnt want to waste a second of time. I don't want my Dr mad at me as stupid as that sounds. 

I sound terrible when some of you are having legit concerns with bleeding. I wish I could give you guys a big hug. 

Messy- I don't know if you are religious and I'm not overly so although I do go to church. But I will pray for you. I hope you are just one of those random cases of women who's numbers weren't raising at first but it turned out to be a sticky baby in the end. 

Klabro- although you said spotting is normal for you it must be worrisome so I hope that stops happening so you can just relax and enjoy this pregnancy. 

Mrs. Unicorn- I feel ya on the exhaustion. I'm always a tired person and could nap any day of the week but getting up for the school run every morning has me dragging my feet. It's a blessing you can work from home and get some extra Zs though! :sleep:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Messy :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry I don't know anything about numbers but I really hope everything turns out ok. It's good you're going for a scan. When I had my private scan they were mainly looking for it being in the right place as it was a touch too early to see baby so maybe that's standard? Idk. I hope the next few days go quickly. I know the wait is just awful.

Klabro - urgh, so sorry about the spotting. It's horrible and I wish none of us ever had to experience it, especially after a loss. You sound like you're hanging in there pretty well though so well done. Not long till your first scan now.

Cleck- don't feel silly at all. We are here to support each other whatever the worry. I hope you're doctor is decent and doesn't frown upon you getting pregnant so quickly. There's no reason to anyway. After the ERPC I was told I could start TTC whenever I liked, there was no risk in not waiting. So we actually tried before my first af. It didn't work but at least you haven't had to wait month after month. I can honestly say the only time I have felt better about it all was once I saw that bfp again. I've been miserable since March. So I think it's a good thing you haven't had months of that. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## MessyTess2016

Thank you ladies. Friday can't come fast enough, I will feel better once I have a clearer picture of what is going on.. the not knowing is the worst. 

xo


----------



## klabro

So sorry you are having to sit and wait Tess. I know this is a different situation, but last year when I learned that my cervix was completely thinned out at 20 weeks and they sent me home I had such a feeling of hopelessness and I honestly felt like a ticking time bomb. I knew that whatever was going to happen was going to happen and I couldn't do a single thing about it but sit there and wait. It was awful and I am sorry that you are having to sit and wait. I'm thinking of you this week and here if you need to vent. I'm hoping the next couple days pass very quickly.


----------



## cleckner04

Messy :hugs: one more day hun. I've been thinking of you. I hope like hell it all works out.


----------



## MessyTess2016

Thanks ladies! You are all so sweet and really do make me feel like I'm not alone. Hubby can try, but he just doesn't understand. When its not happening directly in your body... its not on your mind 24/7... One more day to wait. Here's hoping work is crazy busy today and it just flies by!

xo


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yes, try to keep yourself as busy as possible. I know it's so hard to not think about it every second but the busier you are the quicker time will go. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## klabro

Congrats on 8 weeks Mrs Unicorn! Just saw that today. How are you feeling?


----------



## SweetV

Hi ladies. I hope it's not too late to join you? I've had multiple losses for unknown reasons over the last 5 years and last year I had an uncomplicated (until the end) rainbow pregnancy only to find out 7 months later that we are very unexpectedly expecting again. I've had 2 early ultrasounds (one put me a week behind what I thought my dates were and they sent me for another a week later that put me exactly where I thought I should be at 7 weeks). I've got my 12 week scan booked for tomorrow morning and really hopeful that all looks well as I've had 2 mmc discovered at my 12 week scan. I have a doppler though and have been checking in weekly and trying not to obsess with it. I am considered high risk as I have had two preterm labours and will be seen weekly from the second half of the second tri onwards. 

I really hope that you get a positive ultrasound tomorrow messy!
To the ladies spotting I have also had spotting throughout my healthy pregnancies and no reason and no repercussions so hopefully the same for you as well.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Welcome sweetv! And congratulations! We all know how scary the scans are, sending you lots of luck for your scan today.

And also to you too messy. I'll be thinking of you.

Klabro - I'm doing ok thanks. Very tired, sleeping a lot more and also having strange dreams each night! Been feeling pretty nauseous aswell this week. Thought I'd gotten away with it, but pretty much any type of vegetable or meat makes me feel sick. Not good. I'm hoping it'll pass soon and I can stop being a complete carb monster! Also, got my scan tomorrow morning. The nerves are starting to creep in. I know I'm behind a few days so if things are looking small but there's a heartbeat I'll be ok. How are you, has the spotting stopped?


----------



## Kazy

Thinking of you messy and Mrs unicorn! I hope all goes well for you both today!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks Kazy, it's not till tomorrow, Saturday morning (time difference confusions!!) how are you doing?


----------



## Kazy

I'm doing pretty well. Ms is easing up the last few days which is typical for me to happen at 9 weeks (8wk5d today) but still makes me nervous. I still have slight nausea which is the only symptom I ever have aside from fatigue. I am trying my.best to enjoy each moment. It's for sure my last baby. 
6 days til my next scan!! We may tell our kids after that. 

Crazy.story. my husband and I have been talking about names and he has a boy name that he loves. Well my 2nd son came up.to me twice- once he was begging me.to have another baby saying our youngest is getting too big. Then about a week ago he came and kissed my belly.and said "mom, I really really want just one more baby please. I wsnt a brother and we can call him...." insert name my hubby picked!!! I was so shocked I didn't even know what to say. 
I know all is in God's hands but I have to remind myself of that on a daily basis.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aww Kazy that's lovely! Do you like the name too? Do you have any inklings as to whether it's a boy or girl (think we might have chatted about this on another thread) they do say kids have a wierd intuition about these things!!


----------



## klabro

Sweev-Welcome! Looking forward to hearing your scan results!! I also was bumped back at my first scan, only by 4 days though which I honestly kind of figured would happen. I don't have another scan until September 13 though. I have an appointment on Monday, but I don't think they will do a scan maybe just listen in for heartbeat with the doppler.

MrsUnicorn-Sorry you are feeling the nausea, thats the worst!! But also oddly reassuring haha. I don't like when I feel nauseous, yet when its gone I stress about it coming back. No more spotting for me luckily.

Kazy-my symptoms have also majorly died down which seems to happen for me around 9 weeks as well. That is such cut story about your little boy. My daughter and I went to a movie the other day and she just reached her hand over and rubbed my stomach and said "mom, I really think you have a baby in there" She has been asking me several times and I catch her rubbing my stomach at odd times and I do not talk about it at all in front of her. She has also been begging for a sibling. We are holding off on telling her. The twin loss last year was really hard on her because we were getting her excited for her brother and sister and it crushed her when we had to explain that they had died. She is so sweet she told me the other day "mommy, maybe you should ask for one baby next time, maybe two just doesn't work" She is so sweet and I am so worried about putting her through all of this again.


----------



## MessyTess2016

Kazy - What a cute story!! <3

Ms Unicorn - I hope you feel better soon!

Klabro - I really hope that doppler picks something up for you at the next visit, that would be very cool!

AFM - I had my scan this morning and they saw.... nothing. Nothing in the uterus, nothing in my tube ( I only have one) and nothing on my ovary... so nothing. I know nothing new. I'm seriously mentally exhausted. I havent had any blood in almost 24 hrs.. and there is no possible way I have bled enough in the last week to have fully miscarried... it was only ever thre when I wiped. I'm at a total loss. waiting for the doc to call and I guess I'll keep getting my blood taken.


----------



## Kazy

Messy- oh my. I'm so so sorry. The uncertainty must be so difficult. Thinking of you and hoping you get some answers soon. 

Klabro- how sweet! I know what you mean about telling them. I had a mmc that my 3 older knew about. Then a vanishing twin which we had also already told them about. I can't stand the thought of them hurting. But my belly is getting bigger.... someone at the store today kept asking about my kids, how many I wsnted, had, etc. And kept looking at my belly. I swear he kept asking because he thought I was pregnant and didn't want to ask. I know we can't keep it a secret much longer. 

Mrs unicorn - I like the name but it's starts with the same.letter as my girls names and seems almost too close to my youngest daughters name. So I don't know yet. But he's sold on it! I have no idea boy or girl. And I always guess wrong. Ms makes me think girls since I didn't have any with the boys but like I said....I'm always wrong lol.


----------



## Abii

Messy I'm so sorry to hear this:nope: praying for peace and comfort untik you get some answers:flow::hugs:

Happy to hear everyone is getting on well. I have officially missed my period which is a huge milestone after 3 chemicals, I haven't taken a digi in about 3 days but the last one I did take said 2-3 so I was very pleased and it gave me some hope. Now if we make it to 7 weeks that will be an even bigger milestone as my last eaely mc was at 6w exactly. I'm just praying this little bug sticks. I am going to be scheduling my first appt soon but it can't come soon enough!:dohh:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Messy - I'm so sorry to hear that. I can't imagine how stressed out you must be. Did they not offer you any explanation of what could be going on? Really hope you get some answers soon. Xxx

Klabro - aw that is so sweet! And bless her for saying maybe you should ask for one baby next time. She sounds absolutely adorable.

Kazy - I feel like I've 'popped' a bit too. Two days ago I woke up with a little belly and it's not going. As this is my first I'm guessing it can't really be any kind of real bump but it does actually make me look pregnant not just like I've eaten too much! We have some family coming over next weekend for my birthday and I'm not sure how I'm going to hide it. Might have to find a baggy top from somewhere!

Abii - yey for missing af! Try to keep yourself busy these first few weeks till your first appointment. Hopefully they'll fly by. I think we all have these milestones, I think they are great stepping stones to get us through the first tri.


----------



## mrs unicorn

My scan went well! Baby is a whopping 1.6cm now! Cannot believe it's tripled in size since last Thursday! A lovely strong heartbeat too! Measuring at 8w so closer to my lmp dates now. Totally over the moon :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SweetV

Messy - I'm so sorry you are going through this. 

klabro - I went through the same with my eldest when we lost his brother. He was so excited for a sibling and heartbroken when he died. We didn't tell him about the next baby until I was 20 weeks as it was getting harder to hide. 

Kazy - My husband and I had a deal last time that if it was a boy he got to pick the name. I wasn't 100% on it but it's grown on me. It is also close to our eldest's name, not the same really but similar. 

Abii - hopefully the next few weeks pass uneventfully for you!

mrs unicorn - I lived in baggy clothing for my last pregnancy. We didn't tell anybody until after 24 weeks and it was getting impossible to hide it anymore. 

afm - scan was very quick yesterday. They don't really say anything but it was nice to see baby for a second and a nice heartbeat. All she showed me was the head and four limbs and I got an absolutely horrible picture but I should get another chance for an ultrasound in 4-6 weeks when I get my first appointment with the high risk clinic.


----------



## klabro

Kazy-I have had people looking at my belly too and I just keep pretending like I don't notice even though I know I look very obviously pregnant at this point haha!

Abil-Yay for that first milestone!! Although it feels like time is going slow, looking back it hasn't been so awful. Can't wait to hear about your first appointment! 

Congratulations on the scan Mrs Unicorn!! Such a wonderful relief after every scan! 

Sweetv- So glad you got to see baby and heartbeat, sorry it was a bad pictures though! Yeah, it is already hard for me to hid this time. When I delivered the twins I was already measuring 27-28 weeks so I had already stretched quite large. This time my belly popped almost instantly. Then the bloat went down for a couple days, but I can feel my uterus and I know I'm definitely measuring ahead of where I am at this point. Its easier for me to hide from people because our family doesn't live close and I don't mind just letting strangers speculate.

And lastly-I am finally in double digits today!! 10 weeks. I'll feel much more relieved if I can hear a heartbeat on Monday at my appointment.


----------



## MessyTess2016

Morning Ladies,

Shortly after I got home from my scan last night I began to miscarry. I'm sad and yet somehow not surprised this happened again... it just feels like this may never be in the cards for us. I wish you all a happy and healthy nine months.

All the best.

xoxo

Tess


----------



## klabro

Tess-I am so sorry you are going through this. We are here for you if you even need to vent or talk. Please don't give up hope. I have a very good friend who had 2 miscarriages (a year apart) and then went on to have 2 healthy pregnancies directly after. Please take care of you right now, I will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Kazy

So sorry messy. Im.so devastated for you. Don't give up hope! Praying you have your rainbow soon.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Tess - I am so sorry. Take all the time you need to heal and take good care of yourself. Don't give up hope, you will get your rainbow soon. We are all here anytime you want to talk, don't feel like you have to go through this alone. Sending :hugs: your way. Xxx


----------



## raine87

I'm so sorry Messy. Take care of yourself. Keep in touch.


----------



## SweetV

klabro - I'm lucky that I'm only a few months postpartum as people just assume that I haven't lost any weight yet :haha: Yay for double digits! 

Messy - I'm so sorry. Please take time to heal but don't feel that this is the end of your road. I had 2 miscarriages followed by a stillbirth followed by 2 miscarriages and then a fluke of a totally uneventful pregnancy that gave me my handsome rainbow. Sometimes things take time and the road is hard with little explanation.


----------



## Abii

Messy my heart goes out to you during this time of healing, I am so sorry you are going through this:( :hugs:


----------



## klabro

Hello ladies, 
Had my appointment today. She couldn't find the heartbeat on the doppler (I have a tilted uterus so this is expected) So she did end up doing an ultrasound and baby looks good, measuring a few days ahead of where the original ultrasound put me so thats good. Baby is measuring closer to 11 weeks than 10. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## raine87

Just waiting for our first appointment which is Thursday morning. My spotting stopped on Friday or at least I haven't noticed anymore. Idk if I'm getting used to the nausea or if it's starting to ease up. Just hoping everything goes ok on Thursday!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Klabro that's great news!!! You must be relieved.

Raine - good luck for Thursday.

I have my booking in appointment tomorrow! I'm excited but I don't know why, it'll be really boring! I think it's just filling in forms and having a lot of blood taken. But then I should get a letter for my 12 week scan, which I am super excited about. Even though I have one booked at 10 weeks, there's something about the 12 week scan. It's a huge milestone. I'm off work this week, got lots of things on my to do list to sort out but the fatigue is still bad. I'm pretty much useless by 2/3pm!


----------



## dreamingmom

I have my first appointment and ultrasound on Friday. I have had a really hard time allowing myself to accept this pregnancy until I know for sure that there is something in there. I will be 8 weeks +1 on Friday so I hope they will be able to see the heartbeat and I can finally start to enjoy this time. That being said I am 7 weeks now and my belly is definitely rounder, I had been working out and started to get some strong abs before the BFP and now they are all smoothed out. I feel like it is to early to be showing especially since my last and only other pregnancy only made it to 5 weeks but It does seem to be more than just bloating and is pretty solid if I press anywhere below my belly button, also my muscles feel like I did 100 sit ups even though I have stopped working out other than yoga. I also have been completely exhausted. It has not been a huge deal since I have been working part time this summer and the last few days have had a short vacation. I go back to work full time on the 6th, I just hope I can handle it with out my afternoon naps.


----------



## klabro

Raine-Good luck for your appointment on Thursday! Looking forward to hearing about it. I bet you'll feel a huge amount of relief when you are done. That is how I always feel after early appointments/scans.

Mrs Unicorn-I was excited for my intake appointment too. I started out that way anyways, then the lab was really behind and I ended up sitting there for 1.5 hours with a super full bladder (they do urine sample) waiting to have all of my blood drawn haha. Your scan at 10 weeks will be exciting. Even though it was just on a small machine yesterday it was nice to see it actually looking like a baby now! Like you I'm most excited for 12 weeks though!! Wont be long now.

Dreamingmom- Excited for you for the first scan and looking forward to hearing about it! Such a relief to get that one out of the way. I never feel really pregnant until I can see that there is something in there. Sorry to hear you are so tired. I've been the same way, but if i nap during the day I sleep awful at night so I finally had to cut my naps out even though I feel like I could sleep for hours every day.


----------



## Abii

Aw how exciting for all of your appointments and ultrasounds coming up, I'm happy you all are doing well:flower:
AFM: I am 5 weeks today and got a 3+ on my digi!:happydance::cloud9: this is thr furthest I've gotten since all of the chemicals so I'm actually starting to get more excited, next week will be the real test, if I make it past 6 weeks I will stop testing. I do kinda feel like a mad woman using so many tests:dohh::haha: think I might just buy cheapies and use those because my wallet cries every time we go to the store:haha::blush:


----------



## raine87

Abii- I've been there with the testing too. At one point my husband even said, "you're pregnant, you can stop testing now." It's just hard to truly believe it when you've had bad end results. I told him that and he told me to buy cheap ones if I just insisted on continuing to test.


----------



## cleckner04

I still test. :blush: not every day but every other day now. Just bc I bought 50 cheapies right beforehand and I didn't expect to fall pregnant right away. I'm 25dpo today and my test line steals dye from the control. It's really not getting any darker anymore but I don't think it can. :haha: also got my first 3+ on a digi this morning! Which I was very excited about. I took my first CB digi on Friday and it said 2-3 so something is getting bigger which is a big comfort to me after my loss last month.


----------



## cleckner04

And here's a picture from this morning bc I haven't told anyone besides my mom and OH and one good friend. So you guys will understand the excitement. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nanajoy

Hello, all! i feel like over the past 21 pages I've gotten to know you a little. So I guess it's only air I introduce myself and hopefully I'm not too late to join!
So long background made slightly shorter:
MC 7/2009 @7wks
DS born 010
MC 7/2014 @ 5 wks
MC 1/2015 @ 11 wks
MC 6/2015 @ 5 wks
Ectopic 3/2016 @ 8 wks
MC 7/2016 @ 5 wks

And now to my current story:
As you may have noticed, I just suffered a very early mc. Numbers went from 133 to 137 and then back down. I was near negative (38) on July 23, so they said wait a week and come back. It was 1.3 on August 1. Well, come four weeks from what I consider my mc, I poas, because I am slightly neurotic that way. And it was a BFP! 
Initial numbers were 83 and 277, so way more than double, so schedule an ultrasound for 5 days later. U/S showed almost nothing (maybe a super tiny gestational sac). So, more bloodwork. Numbers at 1367, so do my interlipid infusion. Did I mention i have antiphospholipid antibodies which probably have been a key factor in my infertility? Two days later, 7090!! That was on a Friday, so second scan Monday (yesterday). Sac is now 1.13 cm, so about 5w 6d, but yolk sac hard to identify. Another scan scheduled for next Thursday. Still trying to get better idea of EDD. Still being way to observant of toilet paper. Oh, and scan found quite a bit of free fluid in m pelvis which may be accounting for dull pain I've been feeling (hopefully).

I am ridiculous! But thank you all for giving me a place to get out some of my crazy :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

nanajoy said:


> Hello, all! i feel like over the past 21 pages I've gotten to know you a little. So I guess it's only air I introduce myself and hopefully I'm not too late to join!
> So long background made slightly shorter:
> MC 7/2009 @7wks
> DS born 010
> MC 7/2014 @ 5 wks
> MC 1/2015 @ 11 wks
> MC 6/2015 @ 5 wks
> Ectopic 3/2016 @ 8 wks
> MC 7/2016 @ 5 wks
> 
> And now to my current story:
> As you may have noticed, I just suffered a very early mc. Numbers went from 133 to 137 and then back down. I was near negative (38) on July 23, so they said wait a week and come back. It was 1.3 on August 1. Well, come four weeks from what I consider my mc, I poas, because I am slightly neurotic that way. And it was a BFP!
> Initial numbers were 83 and 277, so way more than double, so schedule an ultrasound for 5 days later. U/S showed almost nothing (maybe a super tiny gestational sac). So, more bloodwork. Numbers at 1367, so do my interlipid infusion. Did I mention i have antiphospholipid antibodies which probably have been a key factor in my infertility? Two days later, 7090!! That was on a Friday, so second scan Monday (yesterday). Sac is now 1.13 cm, so about 5w 6d, but yolk sac hard to identify. Another scan scheduled for next Thursday. Still trying to get better idea of EDD. Still being way to observant of toilet paper. Oh, and scan found quite a bit of free fluid in m pelvis which may be accounting for dull pain I've been feeling (hopefully).
> 
> I am ridiculous! But thank you all for giving me a place to get out some of my crazy :happydance:

Oh my you've been through the wringer haven't you. :hugs: I'm sorry for all of your losses. I hope this is the sticky bean you've been waiting for.


----------



## Abii

Hello Nanajoy, welcome and congrats:flower: sending sticky dust your way<3


----------



## Kazy

Hi Nana joy! I so hope this is your sticky one! Your numbers look awesome. 

Hope evwryone with appointments and scans this week goes well. Even if it's "just" an appointment I think we get excited because it makes it a little more real. And it at least is a thing to look forward to so it's not like eternal waiting! 

I have my 2nd scan Thursday morning. We are thinking about telling the kids this weekend. But I'll only be 10 weeks so maybe wait another 3?? Ugh.....I don't know it's so hard to decide. At first it was hard not telling people but since I found out so early it seems like I've kept the secret so long what's a few more weeks. 

My daughter got her teeth cleaned today. Our hygienist has twins the same age as my youngest. My dd told her today that they all want another baby but mom says no way lol. Well they don't seem to notice that when they ask now I just smile rsther than say that haha.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Welcome nana joy! I hope this is your sticky bean. It certainly looks like you're off to a good start!! X

Dreaming - I know what you mean about not letting yourself believe you are pregnant until you see something. We were exactly the same. It's tempting, now we've seen baby twice, to fully immerse ourselves in it all but we are still a touch nervous. Really hope your scan goes well, can't wait to hear about it. Xxx

Kazy - if you tell your kids would that mean you'd have to tell everyone? It's a tough decision, and only one you can make. I know once you've seen baby and hb and 8 weeks the chances of mc are very low, but I'm not sure if statistics are any comfort to those of us who have lost one before anyway. I know they aren't to me!! Let us know how the scan goes! 

The ladies who are still poas, have you heard about the hook effect? I hadn't until I read about someone freaking out about their hpts getting lighter at 6/7 weeks. I think it's when the hcg levels are so high it alters the strip or something, anyway it makes the line appear fainter than the control. Someone said if you dilute your pee with water it makes it dark again - so wierd! Just wanted to mention it incase you weren't aware of it. I'd hate to see someone really upset about a test when it could be that.


----------



## cleckner04

Mrs. unicorn, yes I've heard of it. I'm actually hoping it happens eventually. I wanna see it happen in person. :D but I'm not far enough for that to happen yet. I'm still significantly behind most of you in here. So still testing isn't beyond the realm of normal when I'm not even 6 weeks yet. :haha:


----------



## nanajoy

Mrs. Unicorn - I've never heard that before, but I don't like sticks as much as blood tests anyways. I see the test pending pop up and then very impatiently wait for the results to populate (which can take most of the day). But I've got a nice, permanent calendar that my prego mind doesn't always remember.

Kazy - good luck this Thursday! 10 wks should make for a good picture hopefully. 

Cleckner - looks like we are about on pace. I'm measuring about 6 weeks. Should have a better idea next Thursday. Hoping to hear a hb, though that is no sure sign (been there done that), it does make me feel a little better.


----------



## klabro

cleckner- That is great that you got a 3+ in your 5th week, even with the twins I didn't get one until week 6, same with this pregnancy. 

Kazy-Looking forward to hearing about your scan!!

Welcome nanajoy! Glad you are joining us. Hope this is your sticky bean! 

I quit testing around week 7. I did have the hook effect during my pregnancy with the twins, freaked out at first, googled and diluted the urine and it was a super dark line again. 

I've finally been able to find the heartbeat on my home doppler a couple times. Because my uterus is tilted I can only find it on an empty stomach in the morning. If I try in the evening I think I am too bloated to find it. I have to hold the doppler at a somewhat awkward position and down really low to be able to hear it.


----------



## cleckner04

Klabro- I'm hoping it's a good sign this bean is sticky for me than. I can't help but start to feel excited even though I don't want my hopes up since I haven't had an ultrasound yet. Yay for finding the heartbeat!! That will be an amazing way for you to pass some time now listening to the loveliness of your babies heartbeat. I used to love just randomly listening. :D I'm so happy for you. 


Kazy- good luck with your scan!! Can't wait to see it. I have to live vicariously through you guys since I don't see a Dr. for two weeks still. :haha: I'm personally telling my kids when I see an ultrasound showing a healthy heartbeat. i know if I lose it even after I tell them than we will handle it but I want them to enjoy this as long as possible with me since its our last. So I will tell them with the notion that it's still a secret outside these walls until first trimester is over. Your kids sound adorable wanting a sibling. 



I feel like I'm getting the cart way before the horse but I keep nosing at baby stuff on Amazon. I'm going minimal I think bc I feel like most things aren't used enough to be worth having. But I sure enjoy looking.


----------



## nanajoy

klabro said:


> I've finally been able to find the heartbeat on my home doppler a couple times. Because my uterus is tilted I can only find it on an empty stomach in the morning. If I try in the evening I think I am too bloated to find it. I have to hold the doppler at a somewhat awkward position and down really low to be able to hear it.

I have a tilted uterus also. I almost got a Doppler with my DS, but if only had one m/c at the time and thought it was overkill. If I make it past 8-10 weeks, I'm definitely getting one. Thanks for the helpful hints. I'd freak out if everything was ok at the dr and then couldn't find it at home.


----------



## Kazy

Thanks all! I'm nervous and excited for tomorrow. 

If I tell my.kids I at least have to be ok with the idea of others finding out lol. 

Cleckner- I am going very minimal.as well but I can't help but look. Preparing for baby is soooooo much fun :)


----------



## cleckner04

Mine are really good at being quiet when something is a secret. I'm surprised. But when I finally say go ahead they are the first to rush and tell. :haha:




I went to a parent meeting for my dd#1 school tonight. Around 4-5 heavily pregnant moms in there as well just in a classroom of maybe 50 parents at the most. Must be in the water here. :haha:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Cleck- I've been looking at baby stuff too. I can't help it, it's all so adorable and I'm a big planner, so I love a list! As it's our first we literally have nothing (apart from some cute onesies) and also don't have a clue about what we will actually need. I've been going through all the magazines I got from my midwife yesterday to get an idea!

Klabro - woooo for finding the hb! Like check said, it will help you pass the time between appointments. I've wondered about getting a Doppler but I'm a bit scared that I'd get super obsessed by it. But if it reassures you it sounds like a great thing to have. Who knows maybe I'll cave in and get one at some point.

Kazy - good luck today! I'll be thinking of you.

AFM - my mw appointment went well, was mainly filling in forms and having a lot of blood taken. I cannot wait for my 12 week scan to come through now. Oh and I'm 9 weeks today :happydance: cmon first tri, tick away for me. I thought I'd gotten away with avoiding the ms but yesterday I felt dreadful. Strong nausea all day, I couldn't face anything other than crumpets and orange juice. Also, the vivid dreams are back and my skin is having a mini break out, so I'm thinking my hormones are raging at the mo!!!


----------



## raine87

My appointment went well today. Did a quick ultrasound and the heart rate was in the 160s and little one moved......a lot! I had blood drawn and they scheduled me for another ultrasound next week to make sure everything is ok with the hemorrhage. I also asked to be referred to a nutritionist just to help me control the weight gain. Bc of my pre-pregnancy weight my doctor only wants me to gain 10 lbs total so I'm going to need help with what I can and can't eat. She seemed happy that I requested to see someone.


----------



## Kazy

Scan went awesome.today! Due Date is April 1st and heart rate was 163!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Raine & Kazy :happydance: Yey for your scans!!


----------



## klabro

Yay for the scans Raine and Kazy!! So glad things went well.

Mrs Unicorn-I thought I would become obsessed by a doppler too but surprisingly I never did. With my DD I didn't know to look for it any earlier than the package said so I never started looking until like 13-14 weeks I believe and it was fairly easy to find at that point. Felt pretty good to listen in the evenings. Last time with the twins I found them super early because my uterus was obviously way bigger than normal and I would listen in until I started feeling movement and then stopped. This time I've been trying every couple days or so. My uterus is normal size so I know that it won't be super clear until a little later, but every couple days is enough to make me feel relaxed.


----------



## dreamingmom

Had my first scan today. The ultrasound was inconclusive and I will have to wait another week to get another one. I'm trying to stay positive until we know for sure but I was really hoping to know one way or the other today so I could start accepting the results whatever they may be. 

The midwife gave me some info I am measuring 7 weeks and 3 days so it is a bit smaller but only by 5 days. There were two yolks instead of one but they couldn't see a HB or embryo in either yet. The Midwife said this is a concern but since I still have had no spotting, sore breasts and other pregnancy hormones there is still a chance it is good news. Also the US Tech had trouble finding my left ovary on the external and internal scan and mentioned that it may have been blocked by gas, so I wonder if that could be why they couldn't see anything else.

I find myself crying one minute feeling like it is a lost cause and excited about the two yolks the next minute hoping they are just growing on the slower side or implantation happened a bit later or their is still a chance that if one did not fertilize the other one might still be okay. I just hate not having any answers yet!!! 

Klabro- the strangest question that I can't get out of my head is, " If I do lose both is that considered one or two miscarriages?"


----------



## SweetV

dreamingmom - I was left in limbo after my first scan too and it was a hard week of waiting. I hope you get good news at your next scan!


I never become too obsessed with my doppler either. I use it infrequently, usually when I'm in disbelief that I'm pregnant lol


----------



## klabro

dreamingmom- I am so sorry you are in limbo right now and I am really hoping for some positive news for you. When will you be going back for a follow up? I really hope it is sooner rather than later so that you can get some answers soon. Have they offered to do blood draws or anything? In my experience they still just call it a miscarriage even with the two. I'll be thinking of you, please keep us updated.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Dreaming - so sorry to hear that. Being in limbo is awful. I'll keep everything crossed for you. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your next scan either. 

Klabro & sweet - thanks for the info on the Doppler. I might get one. I think at the moment because of all the scans I feel ok, but after the 12 week scan there's only one left (unless we pay for more private ones, but we haven't thought that far ahead). Also, I'm 31 tomorrow!! Why does 31 feel so much older than 30?!?! Anyway we have a nice weekend planned filled with family and food - just hoping my nausea stays away.


----------



## mrs unicorn

.


----------



## dreamingmom

Thank You everyone for the support my next scan is this Friday so I only have to wait till the end of the week. They have not mentioned blood-work yet just want to do another ultrasound. If the scan does not show positive results I will insist on blood work before making any decisions. I do feel a little better after reading numerous blogs on the internet that some people didn't see their babies until 10 weeks.


----------



## SweetV

mrs unicorn - happy birthday! I know what you mean about being OVER 30 :haha: 

dreaming - I hope the week passes quickly and Friday shows a healthy right on track baby for you.


----------



## nanajoy

dreaming... I hope the week passes quickly and that everything looks good on Friday. I feel ya! I was measuring about 6 wks last Monday, but no yolk sac or fetal pole visible. I'm heading back Thursday. If there are multiples, that could also be throwing off dates and measurements. 

Hope everyone had a good holiday (for those in the US) weekend. I got some much needed sun. My husband races and it stresses me out (way more than he gets), so he kept asking if *I* was ok. He's a sweetie. So far, I am. Just anxious for my next scan Thursday.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Sounds like there's lots of scans coming up this week - sending everyone lots of luck. I have one on Saturday, looking forward to getting past 10 weeks as that was when we discovered the blighted ovum previously.

AFM - I'm still enduring all day nausea most days. I'm hoping as I'm approaching 10 weeks that it'll buzz off soon. Today hasn't been too bad, it's only really kicked in now (just before dinner time) but I am SO tired! I slept most of this afternoon after a good 9 hours sleep last night. Although my bbs keep waking me up, they hurt when I move in my sleep :haha: so wierd!


----------



## Kazy

Hope everyone's scans go well this week! I have 3 weeks until.i have another appointment where I get to hear the heartbeat. It seems like ages. I knew after my scan last week that the wait would be hard but at least I am past the stage of both of my miscarriages. I am slightly considering a private scan next week for $40. I'll be almost 12 weeks then 14wk appointment and should start feeling some movement a few weeks after that. 

How's everyone feeling? I feel better today than I have in weeks. Still.exhausted but just slight nausea.


----------



## klabro

Looking forward to hearing how everyone's scans go this week. I have my NT scan a week from today. Thats also when I'll find out about booking my cerclage. When I get that all figured out the scary part of my pregnancy comes. When I will find out if I have a true incompetent cervix or if it was a fluke "twin thing" that caused the loss last time. I will also be doing weekly progesterone shots starting at 16 weeks. 

I feel pretty sick most of the time until right before I go to bed. I am starting to have days where it isn't as bad so hopefully that is a sign of things to come!


----------



## raine87

I see the dietian tomorrow to help keep my weight gain to a minimum. Kinda nervous about it. Idk why. Then on Thursday we have our follow up scan to make sure the hemorrhage has resolved. It's going to be the perfect way to celebrate our 3rd anniversary!! I still get kinda nauseated sometimes and my breasts are still kinda sore but nothing I can't live with. Had to go to some meetings at work today and everyone was telling me I looked really good for being almost 11 weeks (that milestone is tomorrow).


----------



## klabro

Hope your appointment with the dietician went well raine! I always get nervous for appointments it doesn't matter what it is. Hope your scan goes well today! Give us an update!!

Dreaming-good luck for tomorrow! I'm hoping things go well and you are out of limbo.

Mrs. Unciorn-You are 10 weeks!! Congrats.


----------



## raine87

Dietician appointment went ok. I told her there was no way I can stop at my job and snack several times. It just doesn't work that way. And then she gave me a calorie count. Again I had to tell her that if I'm really watching what I eat I'm going to have a hard time getting as many calories as she wants me to eat. If I'm not hungry I can't eat. She looked at me like I was crazy. Just bc I'm overweight doesn't mean I sit and eat all day, it's acutely the opposite. I can get by with eating one meal a day but I know that's not good for baby.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Raine - I'm no doctor or dietician but I'd say just do your best. You know what's right for baby (which is probably right for you too) and that's the most important thing surely? Plus with all the nausea and general pregnancy weirdness we have to put up with, it's no wonder our eating habits change. I feel bad because I've hardly touched a vegetable for 2 weeks. Normally I eat loads of them but the nausea isn't allowing it at the moment. I can eat fruit all day long though. But it'll pass and I'll get back to doing my best too.

Dreaming - thinking of you. Good luck for tomorrow.

Klabro - yep 10 weeks! I was a bit sad and anxious this morning. 10 weeks is where we discovered the blighted ovum last time. But I've just kept busy and tried to forget about it. It's just another day, no different, no meaning. I cannot wait for my scan on Saturday, fx all is good and I can feel some confidence. How are you doing? You're almost 12 weeks!!!


----------



## dreamingmom

I had my 2nd scan today. I tentatively have good news. There was only one this week but it had an embroytic stem so there was growth from last week. There was still no sure heart beat. The doctor alluded to the fact the the ultrasound tech heard something but could not discern if it was my heart beat or the embryo's. I am happy to see the embryo this week and I finally have a sonogram pic that I got to take home but I am more confused now then ever. I should be 9 and two days pregnant, but the doc measured the embryo at 6 weeks 5 days. Last week they said my gestational sac measured 7 weeks and 5 days. I did the math and I got my BFP about 4 weeks ago but if I ovulated on the day I got my OPK said I did that was about 7 weeks ago. The OPK was weird though it should have given me an indicator for 2 days on day 13 and 14 but only indicated on day 13. I stopped taking OPK at that point but I guess that hormones may have spiked but then I still didn't ovulate for a while. Anyway sorry for the rant I'm just trying to make heads or tails of this situation. I am going back next Friday for yet another scan and hopefully this time we will see the heartbeat. Honestly, I don't really care about the dates if the baby is growing Okay. If the doctors timing is right I might not be an April due date though, I hope you ladies will still let me stay on this forum. Please keep sending the positive thoughts and energy my way. Good luck to all of you as well, so far everything sounds good on your ends.


----------



## SweetV

dreaming - I'm sure you are more than welcome to stay :hugs:. My babies are early so I hope they don't mind if I stay even through this one will probably have a late February birthday :blush:. I hope next week shows a weeks worth of growth and a nice strong heartbeat for you.


----------



## Kazy

So sorry dreaming! I hope all is well with your scan on Friday. And YES you can stay. I mean not that I'm in charge of the group but we are here to support each other no matter what imo. So sorry you have to wait another week to know what's going on.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Dreaming I'm so glad it's not bad news, it's confusing I'm sure but all hope is not lost. I'll keep everything crossed for you. I was told at my earlier scans, so before 8 weeks, not to worry about the measurements as they can easily be a week out at that stage. Infact at 7w I was measuring 6w. But by 8+2 I was measuring 8w. They also told me that we never know exactly when conception and implantation happen so they can both put you back another 3 or 4 days. I know you desparatly want to see your baby and be measuring right on time though. Fx in a week that's exactly what you'll get. And of course everyone is welcome to stay! None of us know exactly when our babies will arrive anyway!


----------



## klabro

Dreaming-so glad you have good news for now. I'm sure it's not easy to continue to wait and see, but here is to hoping this week flies by and you get more good news on Friday! There are so many reasons why you could be measuring behind. 

Mrs Unicorn-you have a scan today, right?! Good luck! Looking forward to hear the results. Only 3 more days until mine.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Here's bubba looking a bit more like a bubba! We actually heard the heartbeat for the first time too. You should have seen DHs face, he didn't know you could do that! For the first time it actually feels like we are going to have a baby!! :cloud9: I'm measuring behind again but I'm not going to change anything until my dating scan.

Klabro - only 3 days! Eeeek! Cannot wait to see!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kazy

Mrs unicorn that's awesome! So happy for you!


----------



## klabro

Congrats Mrs. Unicorn!! So much fun to have scans when they actually start looking like a little baby! I always think they look like little gummy bears at this stage haha!


----------



## SweetV

aw mrs unicorn that's so sweet!


----------



## dreamingmom

Congrats Ms. unicorn.


----------



## raine87

Dreaming-- keeping you in my thoughts. Hoping you get more solid answers next week.

Mrs. U-- YAY!!!

AFM: My scan went great. No signs of the hemorrhage. Baby heart beat was 169. The ultrasound tech told my husband (when I went to empty my bladder) that we should be smooth sailing now.


----------



## klabro

That is great news Raine!! So happy for you!


----------



## SweetV

aw! yay for smooth sailing!


----------



## nanajoy

Yay Raine and Mrs. Unicorn! Great news for good scans.

Dreaming - I'm closer to your boat with not knowing date and sizes still changing. 

Mon 8/29 I was measuring 5w6d and then Thu 9/8 actual smudge of a baby (not even a shape, just a smudge *with a hb*) measured 6w4d. Nurse said that gestational sac measurement is not nearly as accurate as baby measurements. HB was light, but found it at 116 bpm. She said that was pretty normal for this early. I go back 9/21 for scan #4 and then LOTS of "initial" OB bloodwork (which is funny since I've been in 7 times already). I'm very tentative yet, though. Last time I got this far and baby was in the correct place, I heard a hb at about 7 wks, did bloodwork at 8 wks with nothing out of the ordinary, then lost it at 11wks. Dr said it stopped growing around 7.5 wks. 

Anyone else (especially those a little farther along) been put on a "high risk" appointment schedule? I know what mine was last time I carried to term, but that was after just one m/c, so not considered high risk. I know it's probably a little different everywhere, but I want to see lots of pictures and will gladly let them take whatever blood or fluids they need to ensure I'm moving along ok.


----------



## klabro

nanajoy-I am high risk, but my high risk appointment schedule will be a little different because we are measuring cervical length this time. I'll be going weekly starting around 15-16 weeks until 28 weeks. This is in addition to my regular monthly OB appointments. I was high risk last time for twins and had growth scans every 2 weeks starting in second trimester. Good luck for your next scan, hoping the time passes really quickly for you!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Raine - that's great news!

Nanajoy - it's all sounding really good so far! I hope the time flies to your next scan, and I bet you'll get to see a much better shape then too. I had a couple of blobby type scans, it's only been this most recent one that showed some kind of baby shape (or gummy bear shape as klabro put it!) The first tri is one big waiting game eh?

Klabro - is it your scan tomorrow? Eek exciting! How are you feeling?


----------



## mrs unicorn

... really want some gummy bears now!!


----------



## klabro

Yes! Tomorrow is my NT scan as well as my consult about getting my stitch put in. Feeling a little nervous about the consult and excited about the scan!

I just bought some sour gummy bears last week because for some reason I have been craving sour stuff which is completely abnormal for me!


----------



## Kazy

nanajoy said:


> Yay Raine and Mrs. Unicorn! Great news for good scans.
> 
> Dreaming - I'm closer to your boat with not knowing date and sizes still changing.
> 
> Mon 8/29 I was measuring 5w6d and then Thu 9/8 actual smudge of a baby (not even a shape, just a smudge *with a hb*) measured 6w4d. Nurse said that gestational sac measurement is not nearly as accurate as baby measurements. HB was light, but found it at 116 bpm. She said that was pretty normal for this early. I go back 9/21 for scan #4 and then LOTS of "initial" OB bloodwork (which is funny since I've been in 7 times already). I'm very tentative yet, though. Last time I got this far and baby was in the correct place, I heard a hb at about 7 wks, did bloodwork at 8 wks with nothing out of the ordinary, then lost it at 11wks. Dr said it stopped growing around 7.5 wks.
> 
> Anyone else (especially those a little farther along) been put on a "high risk" appointment schedule? I know what mine was last time I carried to term, but that was after just one m/c, so not considered high risk. I know it's probably a little different everywhere, but I want to see lots of pictures and will gladly let them take whatever blood or fluids they need to ensure I'm mocving along ok.

I was high risk early on in my last pregnancy because of my twin loss. I had a scan every two weeks for awhile and they offered to let me stop.by whenever I needed to hear the heartbeat if I was really nervous that day. I absolutely love my Dr for it. 

This time they did an early ultrasound because of my previous two losses. I think I've had blood drawn 8 or 9 times. My last appointment at 9wk5d everything looked and sounded great so she said I would be on a regular schedule from there on out. So now 4 weeks seems like forever!! My next appointment is Sept 29th.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Kazy - what an amazing doc you had! I love having the scans so much, it really makes such a difference. Also, my next scan is on the 29th too!! I'm on a countdown because (if all is well) we'll be telling everyone after that, and I think we will relax a little too. I'll be 13 weeks then, but I'm expecting to be put back by half a week or so.

Klabro - good luck today! X


----------



## klabro

Well ladies, ultrasound was great. Not so sure about my consult. They aren't going to be doing the stitch. They will be giving me progesterone shots and just monitoring my cervix weekly for any shortening. Not sure how I feel about it at the moment. I do trust the high risk doctor so I'm really trying to trust what she is saying. Its just that everywhere I look all of the positive stories involve cerclage. I'm trying to process it right now. I will start progesterone shots and weekly cervical monitoring at 16 weeks.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Glad the scan went well. I'm sorry your doc has decided against the stitch, did they say why? Do they think it might be ok this time? It's good that you are being monitored each week though. Hopefully, if there is any sign of it happening again, they can sort it out quickly. X


----------



## nanajoy

Kazy- I told my dr I'd come in every day for bloodwork if they thought it'd help (they don't...). But that's really cool your doctor did that. My recently past dr was amazing, with me through 6 of my 8 pregnancies. But he had moved to a surgical position in the same hospital. My current dr has my previous dr's nurse, so she gets me.

Klabro- Sorry they're not going with what seems like the obvious option. I know dr's are the ones who should have the answers, but it can be hard to know why the do things. I am on progesterone supplements. Have done the suppositories, but am on pills now. I do heparin shots twice daily, so I think they're trying to save my already tender midsection.


----------



## klabro

Well to answer the questions here is the gist of what I was told by my high risk doctor:

In cases with a preterm delivery like my last there is a 40% chance of it recurring again (if left untreated). That 40% figure is a little lessened for me because I had my daughter at almost full term (37 weeks) and maybe lessened a little bit because of the twins last time (but its still not normal to efface at 20 weeks pregnant with twins) So her example was lets say your risk is a 30% (just guessing here) chance it will happen again....Giving progesterone weekly will cut that risk in half which makes you more in line with a "normal" pregnancy. She said they will monitor my cervix weekly and give me a stitch at the first sign of any changes. She also said that throwing a cerclage in right now isn't proven to be any more effective than putting one in when changes are spotted. 

So that is basically where I'm at now. She said that much of the "preventative" cerclages that you see being put in is more in line with the "old school" way of thinking. Not really sure what exactly that means because it just seems like preventative cerclages are what you see happening in almost all of these cases.


----------



## Kazy

Klabro- I can only imagine all that's going through your mind. It's good they are monitoring you weekly and will be able to catch it quickly.


----------



## SweetV

klabro said:


> Well to answer the questions here is the gist of what I was told by my high risk doctor:
> 
> In cases with a preterm delivery like my last there is a 40% chance of it recurring again (if left untreated). That 40% figure is a little lessened for me because I had my daughter at almost full term (37 weeks) and maybe lessened a little bit because of the twins last time (but its still not normal to efface at 20 weeks pregnant with twins) So her example was lets say your risk is a 30% (just guessing here) chance it will happen again....Giving progesterone weekly will cut that risk in half which makes you more in line with a "normal" pregnancy. She said they will monitor my cervix weekly and give me a stitch at the first sign of any changes. She also said that throwing a cerclage in right now isn't proven to be any more effective than putting one in when changes are spotted.
> 
> So that is basically where I'm at now. She said that much of the "preventative" cerclages that you see being put in is more in line with the "old school" way of thinking. Not really sure what exactly that means because it just seems like preventative cerclages are what you see happening in almost all of these cases.

I have been almost in your shoes with my last pregnancy having gone into spontaneous labour at 25 weeks the pregnancy previous. I took progesterone until 14 weeks with my subsequent pregnancy and was then monitored weekly for cervical changes with antibiotics, aspirin and vitamin C supplements. With cerclage there is a greater chance of infection and as my SIL can attest, having lost her first pregnancy and having a cerclage placed for her next 3, she still delivered all cerclage pregnancies early and had to have the stitch removed in an emergency fashion. also know many people that have had the cerclage placed and their water still broke early so I would have to agree with your doctor in this case. I delivered my last pregnancy at 36 weeks and will follow the same plan for this pregnancy with weekly monitoring starting next week. The cause for my 25 week delivery was unknown, I dilated and my water broke but they don't know why.


----------



## klabro

Thank you for your experience SweetV. It is encouraging to hear. I just get so discouraged because it seems like everywhere I look it is all about preventative cerclage and it being successful. Which is odd really because in many pregnancy conditions when you look them up it seems to be all of the negative sides. I think its just taking a while for the news to set in because after I lost the twins cerclage was mentioned to me by both the MFM and my OB. So I just kind of had it in my head that was the treatment we were going to use. I do trust the high risk doctor, its just really hard for me to wrap my head around a different treatment plan when I've been building up to to this one for over a year now. I'm trying to be positive and know that it is very possible for me to carry to term without cerclage as I have done it with my daughter.


----------



## dreamingmom

Had my scan yesterday, the news was not good. There is no growth and no HB. Doctor wants to schedule a D and C. I have not had any blood work so after some insistence he agreed to have my HCG levels tested and I have one more ultra scan scheduled for next Friday. I don't expect any different results but I need to be 100% sure especially since my body is not registering anything is wrong. I haven't had any really strong symptoms but I am still tired, my breasts are still sore and my sense of smell is still very strong. I checked my cervix, it is still high and closed and my BBT is still in pregnancy range. At least, last time everything stopped the day I mc on my own, this time I have to make the decision so although the doc says he is 100% sure the pregnancy is not viable I don't want to take any chances that there is a mistake. DH is being very supportive but does not seem upset. He was not at the appointment with me so I am figuring he is still in denial until he hears it for himself. I wish the rest of you the best in your pregnancies. I will let you know how this plays out but I am pretty much counting myself out. I can only hope that with me out of the game the probability for the rest of you having healthy pregnancies is higher. DH and I will keep trying once it is safe to do so and I plan to continue with acupuncture in hopes to conceive again quickly. I will be 34 in a few weeks, so I pray that we will not suffer through more years of infertility after this pregnancy and I will eventually see beyond the first trimester and a healthy baby.


----------



## klabro

Dreamingmom, I am so sorry to hear this news and I do not blame you for requesting further testing to make sure. :hugs: Please do keep us updated of any changes.


----------



## Kazy

I'm so sorry dreaming mom. Keep. us posted.


----------



## SweetV

klabro - They mentioned after my 25 week loss a cerclage as well as progesterone shots and I know how hard it is to feel like you are not doing every single possible thing that you can do. 

dreaming - I'm so sorry. I've had 2 mmc and it's such a hard decision to make.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Dreaming - I am so sorry hun. You must do what you think is best, I understand needing to be 100% sure (I waited a week for my ERPC) Do keep us updated, I know we'll all be thinking of you. X


----------



## klabro

SweetV-I'm starting to feel a little more on board with this approach. I talked to another MFM within the same clinic (they will all be providing my care) and I feel like I was a little more open to hearing what they said at that point. Basically the reason that I am not being offered a preventative cerclage is because the mechanism for why your cervix would efface is different in a twin pregnancy. So that coupled with the fact that I carried my daughter to 37 weeks makes them think that the risk of putting in the cerclage as a "preventative" measure outweighs doing the progesterone and waiting. They will give me a cerclage the same day or next morning if my cervix shortens to under a 3 during the first 24 weeks. We have a level 3 NICU at my hospital so they will try to resuscitate a baby at 23 weeks and above. My twins missed that cutoff by 2 weeks.

Do you mind me asking about your 25 week loss? Did your cervix efface and dilate first or did you go into pre term labor that caused you to efface and dilate? Its hard to know in my case because I wouldn't necessarily have felt contractions at that point and I was feeling slightly crampy. Thanks again or sharing your experiences with me.


----------



## SweetV

klabro - they don't know exactly what happened as I waited a while to go to the hospital. My water broke at 2am but I didn't realize exactly what had happened until the next morning. I then went right to the hospital where they confirmed that I was in labour. I had no cramping or indication of why it happened and my cervix at that point was closed (they said it could have closed again after the fact, there was no way to find out). I carried him for another week and he passed during labour (again with no cramping or contractions I stood up one morning and was half way through delivery but my cervix closed again and he was stuck). The hospital I was in has the best NICU in the country and I was prepared for a long stay but it was not to be. As they weren't sure a cerclage would help me in my next pregnancy we tried the "wait and see" approach. My cervix stayed long until 32 weeks when they stop measuring. The weekly ultrasounds were a great bonding experience and having the best team of doctors was amazing. I hope you get the same experience this time :hugs: I'm glad you are feeling a little better about their recommendations. 
Also I love to talk about him (I just hope my experience doesn't scare anybody. I know most people feel safer in the second trimester. Rest assured I was told that what happened to me has a less than 1% chance of happening)


----------



## klabro

Thank you for sharing that SweetV. I know how rare a second trimester loss is so I always worry about freaking other people out when I tell that story. How many weeks were you when you delivered your first? My MFM this time said that there is a possibility that I am just prone to have a shorter cervix later in pregnancy in general due to the fact that I delivered my DD at 37 weeks. Not 30 weeks, but also not 41 weeks as she put it. I really did not ever feel right during my last pregnancy. I mean the pregnancy itself was different due to twins, but it was normal enough for what it was supposed to be. I just had a very strong sense that something was wrong. I am very anxious and wanting to know as much as I can this time, but I don't have that sense of just knowing that something is wrong. That makes me feel better.


----------



## SweetV

My first was born 2 days after his due date totally uncomplicated pregnancy. I also had a bad feeling during my second trimester loss but chalked some of it up to the two miscarriages I had in between. I had bleeding early in the second trimester and they couldn't tell me why. I had my anatomy scan where they said everything was fine and then at 23 weeks I had a bad feeling and reduced movements went to the ER but they sent me home with a pat on the head. 5 days later my water broke. I had another 2 miscarriages and so with my last pregnancy felt totally removed and couldn't come to terms with bringing home a baby. The weekly ultrasounds were great and at 36 weeks my placenta failed but because I was already going to a MFM and was there every week they caught it quickly and I was induced that day. I really feel that if it wasn't for everything that had happened this little one wouldn't be here.
When do you start your weekly cervical checks?


----------



## klabro

I start weekly checks and progesterone shots at 16 weeks. The MFM did mention that I'd get my first anatomy scan earlier than the standard 20 weeks and they'd do more follow up ones throughout. The extra monitoring will be nice. I was getting tons of monitoring last time due to the twins and so far I'm kind of on the same schedule as I was with them. I feel like this current wait from 13-16 weeks is the hardest of all of my "waits" so far because now I am anticipating the cervical checks and the shot itself.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Gosh you ladies have been through it. I cannot imagine how hard it must be to have a loss in the second tri. Don't worry about freaking us out on here though - discuss all you want. Klabro, it does sound like your doc thinks there's a good chance you won't have the same problem again. Fx they are right. I know it must be difficult once you have got to grips with the idea of a certain procedure taking place, only to be told it's not happening. Really hoping it's a good sign though. The monitoring will hopefully put your mind at ease at little , I'm wishing those weeks away for you. X


----------



## Kazy

Totally agree with Mrs. Unicorn too!

My nausea eased up tonight which is great. I feel like I'm mentally on edge because I've felt like the walking dead for about 6 weeks now. I'm exhausted and all food sounds disgusting but I don't even care because right this very second I don't feel like vomiting. I feel.so bad for my family. I've been a major grump. 

How are you all feeling?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Glad the vomiting has stopped Kazy. How many weeks are you now? And what's all this rubbish about feeling better as you approach 12 weeks - im guessing it's a very slow process!

I thought I was 'turning the corner' as I managed to eat some veg at weekend but I am absolutely exhausted. I've been sleeping 10-11 hours each night and still have to drag myself out of bed. Plus I take a nap during the day if I can. I actually took yesterday off because I felt so rubbish. It's making me pretty grump too kazy! 

On a good note we bought a Doppler last week and I flippin love it!! It took me ages to find bubs the first time but now I can find them really quickly. My heart melts / sings /skips a beat every time I find baby :cloud9:


----------



## Kazy

I'm 12wk3d. So I should.be out of the woods soon. I was on progesterone which can I crease symptoms. But I was on that with my last pregnancy and it didn't I crease my symptoms. So who knows. This morning I'm still pretty tired but nausea seems manageable. I hope you feel better and get more energy soon here too mrs unicorn.


----------



## klabro

Sorry you've felt so bad for so long Kazy. I felt about the same for the first 12 weeks. Now I have good and bad days. Yesterday was bad, I didn't feel good all day. My pelvis was achy and I kept feeling weird pressure. However, today I feel great. Its nice to have good days mixed in with the bad now, so I'll take it. I think my uterus has been putting pressure on my bladder because on Friday I called my doctor because I was feeling like I had a slight UTI. They called back and wanted me to come down right away to get my urine tested. Came back all clear and felt much better the next day. 

MrsUnicorn-glad to hear you love the doppler! I take mine out every few days and listen in and it definitely is nice to be able to do that. I do find that it makes me not look forward to my regular OB appointments as much, because they only do what I can already do at home :)


----------



## raine87

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much. Work has been busy and we made a trip to see my family last weekend. I was kinda upset with my mom. I was so excited to tell my grandpa who turns 90 in December. Well my mom had already told him. Really kinda irritated me. I know I shouldn't be upset about it but I am. He was the one person I really wanted to tell. Anyone else experience this? What helped you move on from it?


----------



## SweetV

I love my doppler too! I don't use it as much as I did in previous pregnancies as I'm having a much harder time acknowledging this pregnancy (I think because it was such a surprise). I am also still not feeling great and I'm so tired that I fall asleep as soon as the baby goes to sleep around 8-9pm but when he wakes up at 3am I can't go back to sleep as I've had my 7 hours but then I have to work all day. It's a cycle that's killing me. I find the more tired I am the more my stomach is upset too. I really hope it eases up soon.
raine - I'm not sure how to overcome that as it is an emotional thing. The closest I have experienced is when an old friend of my husbands announced to everybody at a party that we were expecting after he noticed that I wasn't drinking. I was LIVID as I felt it was my right to choose when and who to tell. I'm sorry your mom took that away from you.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Raine - that's crap. I'm sorry you didn't get to tell your grandpa. I imagine your mum was excited and probably didn't think. Could you maybe do something special for him like a frame with an ultrasound pic, or card? Or if you are going to find out the gender maybe he could be the first one you tell?

Sweetv - I cannot imagine how hard it must be being pregnant whilst looking after s little one. Infact DH and I were talking about it yesterday, plans for a second one! I hope you manage to get a better routine worked out for you soon, being up at 3am and then having to do a full day at work must be really tough :hugs:

AFM - I've only gone and made it to 12 weeks!!! :wohoo: I was so excited I actually woke up early for the first time in weeks! DH thought there was something wrong with me :haha: it couldn't better timing as yesterday was the EDD for the lo we lost :cry: it was ok though, I feel very lucky to be 12 weeks in with this little bubba.


----------



## klabro

raine-sorry about your mom! That is a tough one and unfortunately it ended up happening with several family members during my last pregnancy. I guess the select few people that I decided to share with just couldn't keep the news quiet that it was twins and so it spread like wildfire and I was pretty upset about that. Especially because I had asked the people that I told to please not tell anyone. 

Sweetv- I'm sorry you are so tired, I can't imagine. My DD is 4 and she is a actually a great help and easy to keep entertained while I want to take a nap. I can NOT imagine being pregnant with a smaller baby. My DD was an awful sleeper for so long that I would have been a zombie. I hope you start to feel rested soon, nothing worse than just feeling constantly exhausted.

MrsUnicorn-Congratualtions on 12 weeks!! How very exciting, so happy for you!! It is always such a good feeling when you reach that milestone!!!


----------



## dreamingmom

It sounds like everyone is doing well, I wish you the best with your pregnancies. I had my last scan this morning. There was no change, no growth and no HB. They will be scheduling my D and C for next week. My last MC was a surprise and happened naturally, so I don't know what to expect with this procedure. The doctor explained the clinical parts but I was wondering if any of you who have been through this can tell me the stuff the doctor didn't. How much time does it take to recover physically. I still have pregnancy symptoms from my hormones do those go away after the procedure or does it take a while? and anything else I might need to know to be prepared for this. Feel free to Private message me if your willing to share. I don't want to bring anyone on this page down. Good luck to everyone else I wish the best for all of you!


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm so sorry dreaming :hugs: my heart is breaking for you. I've sent you a message about my experience, please get in touch anytime. Xx


----------



## klabro

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this Dreaming. Take some time for yourself to heal physically and mentally. If there is anything that you need to talk about you can always post here, do not worry about bringing the board down, we all have been there and understand.


----------



## Kazy

Im sorry dreaming. I had a natural miscarriage and no experience with a d and c. Feel free.to talk on this thread if you want. We can all relate. Praying you heal quickly.and take time for yourself.


----------



## SweetV

dreaming - I'm so sorry. I have had 2 mmc and 5 d&c's (2 for my mmc's, 1 was an incomplete natural mc, 1 because after 1 d&c there was retained products - this is not normal, and lastly after my stillbirth for retained products). Physically it is not that horrible, perhaps a day recovery followed by period like bleeding not unlike a natural mc. Emotionally a bit longer and we are here for you :hugs:. You can message me if you'd like or need someone to talk to I would love for some positive to come from my experiences. 
All the best.


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies. Anyone dealing with lower back ache yet? I have had it for about a week. I think a large part of it has to do with how I was sleeping because we have a bed that you can adjust the firmness on and last night I made my side firmer and my back doesn't seem to be aching this morning. I also feel pressure in the rectal area instead of in the front. I think this most likely has to do with my tilted uterus. Its been so long since I had a singleton pregnancy that this all feels new again. Last time was a whole different experience with all new aches and pains because it was twins so I couldn't compare it to singleton pregnancy. So now I feel like I'm going through it all for the first time again, although my body certainly seems to have the muscle memory down this time, my bump is sticking out there pretty good already.


----------



## nanajoy

Wow! So much to catch up on... I work Thursday-Monday and it's been a crazy week as usual. 
I had my 4th scan last Wednesday and measured 8w3d, so only 1 day off my last scan. HB 177, so nice and fast. This is a little milestone for me because my farthest besides my DS was a mc at 11 wks, but baby only measured 7.5wks. And the nurse is awesome. She said I could come in every week for fetal heart monitoring (Doppler and I don't have to buy one or get to addicted to it.) 
My next appts would be in a couple weeks, but I will be out of the country (hopefully). So I go to MFM on 10/24 and back to OB 10/25. We will do whatever the new quad scan is (it now tests about 20 different things) and a by product is we should find out the sex. We will also do neucal (sp?) translucency test - so extra ultrasound. 
Raine- sorry your announcement didn't happen as planned. I love the idea of letting him know or share the sex of the baby first. That's kinda why I'm worried about telling my mom. Love her to death, but she gets very excited intends to spill the beans. My sister and my husbands sister Both know and are keeping us sane. 
Mrs. Unicorn - congrats on making it to 12 weeks. I can't wait to get there myself. I think that will be a big mental hurdle for me. I also hope the bad hormones symptoms go away and you have second trimester energy! 
Dreaming- i've had about every type of surgery there is. If you have any questions or need any help, feel free to message me. Like several said before, emotional healing will probably be the one that takes a little longer. Physically I think I was back to work and three or four days 

Everyone have a great week!


----------



## mrs unicorn

nanajoy - sounds like you are right on track!! and yey for those milestones! It makes such a difference when you pass one,a nd also the option to pop in for some extra monitoring is awesome. You'll be at 12 weeks before you know it. x

klabro - I haven't experienced any backache yet but I am a bit behind you. Hope you manage to find something to ease it, hot water bottle maybe or a bit of stretching?

AFM - I'm starting to feel a bit more human - woop! Very few food aversions going on now although I'm still pretty tired. I'm sleeping really well, apart from the usual pee in the night, lots of weird dreams too! And......3 days till my dating scan!!


----------



## SweetV

klabro - I haven't had any lower back aches yet but I know it's coming. I've had a weird ache in my pelvic bone on the left side though. 

nanajoy - congrats on a good appointment! I had the quad test done today but it must be a different test as this one only tests for a few genetic disorders and not the sex. 

mrs unicorn - yay for feeling human! I hope the next 3 days pass quickly!

afm - I had my first appointment at the MFM today and found out we are having our first GIRL! :cloud9:. I'm not getting my hopes up though until they say the same for my next ultrasound. We discussed my need for induction with my last son (my placenta failed at 36 weeks) and I will have a better understanding of how this pregnancy is to be managed at my next visit.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Sweet v - wow a girl, congratulations!!! I think that's our first gender 'reveal' on this thread!

AFM - 1 day till my scan! DH and I are so excited!!


----------



## Kazy

Congrats sweet v! Girls are a ton of fun. I bet you'll have great fun picking out all the girly stuff.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi girls, we saw baby m today! Proper little wriggler but it meant we got a really good look at them! So amazing seeing them wriggle around and suck their thumb :cloud9: everything looks great though! Been put back 3 days which isn't a surprise, infact I od 3 days late so it's perfect. New EDD of 9th April. Cannot wait!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SweetV

Thanks!!
Congrats mrs unicorn! That is such a clear picture.


----------



## nanajoy

SweetV- a little girl sounds like so much fun! I'm the only lady in my household, so I certainly wouldn't mind if we have a similar outcome. Then again, my boys have my &#55357;&#56473;! 
Mrs. Unicorn- live the new pix! Wriggles are good!

I scheduled fetal heart tones for the past couple of weeks and next week before my vacation and official MFM and OB appts and each time they couldn't find the hb, so we "HAD" to do ultrasounds. Not complaining. Got to see our gummi bear another couple of times which gives me such peace of mind. 

I'm at the tail end of the April rainbows, so I am sure you are all settling into a slower pace of check ups and scans (maybe?). How is everything going? Do you live somewhere where it is getting cold? I'm from Florida, but live in Indiana, so I'm never ready for winter, but fall has snuck up on us and winter will be knocking soon.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Nanajoy - so glad that all is progressing nicely! And having more ultrasounds is the best isn't it?

I live the north east of the U.K. and it's definitely starting to feel like autumn. We have the heating on now, which I love! Although I hate the dark mornings and early evenings. It's almost dark at 7pm now :nope: 

AFM - things are fairly quiet. We've told all our family and close friends, which was fantastic. My bump is growing - I'm surprised I'm showing already! Although they did mention my placenta is anterior at the moment so maybe that is contributing? 

How is everyone else doing? There must be a few in the second tri now? I'll be joining you next week!


----------



## Kazy

Hi all. 
Nana- more scans is always an exciting thing. I almost got one last week for the same reason but my Dr found heartbeat last minute. So now I won't have one til November. 

Mrs unicorn- your scan pic is so clear! 

I hit second tri on Saturday. It's nice and worry does go down a bit. I feel like in so.some ways things are slow and other ways going incredibly fast. I have a few things to buy. When do you all plan to start purchasing things?


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm desparate to start buying things now!! I've got lots of clothes because I can't help myself! But we'll probably wait till December or after Christmas for the bigger things. DH and my FIL will be decorating the nursery after Christmas so that'll be a good time to get all the furniture etc. Plus, I'm hoping that a couple of things might be in the sales then.


----------



## klabro

Just got caught up, I've been absent for a few days.

I like the scan pic Mrs. Unicorn! 

I don't plan on buying a single thing until I am in the third trimester, but second trimester is my trouble time so that is why. Otherwise I probably already would have.

I start my weekly monitoring and weekly progesterone shots on Monday so I'll be going to 2 different doctors twice a week for at least the next 12 weeks. Really hoping that this trimester goes fast and things hold steady with my cervix.


----------



## klabro

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? I had my first cervical check yesterday and it went pretty well. My length was a 3.2 which in my book isn't stellar, but it still falls in the normal range. That is basically the baseline length, the next couple of lengths will be what show how my cervix is holding up. Hopeful that it will stay the same. Also, found out I'm having another girl!! So excited about that. I really hope this is a successful pregnancy I would love to add a sister for my daughter to complete our family :) Also had my first progesterone shot. I didn't find it as bad as some people have said. It was more painful than a regular shot and it was stinging on and off all night, but not too bad.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aaahhhhh congratulations on another girl!!

Glad your first appointment/cervical check went well. Fx it continues to be just as good each time. How often do you have to have the progesterone shots? Did you say every couple of weeks?

Afm - I'm loving being in the second tri! Feeling pretty normal most days. I've started going back to the gym a bit, it kinda wipes me out for the next day though! But I'm trying!


----------



## klabro

Thanks, I really felt like it was a girl and was hoping for another little girl so I'm very happy. I'll be getting the progesterone shots weekly through 36 weeks! So 2 doctors appointments a day on Mondays for me for the next several weeks. Fine by me really, I'd go to the doctor for monitoring every day if they'd let me haha. 

I definitely have days of feeling much better now too. I still have some off days where I'm really tired here and there though. On those days I don't end up doing much.

SweetV-I missed saying Congrats on your girl earlier!! 2 girls in this thread so far, very exciting!


----------



## Kazy

Congrats on the girl!!

My ms is much better but still feel sick after I eat. I did go back to the gym today for the first time in forever and it feels good to exercise. My round ligament pain is incredibly painful. But 2nd tri is a good place to be. I'm becoming comfortable telling people im pregnat and really getting excited!!


----------



## SweetV

I'm still having trouble with feeling the second tri burst of energy. Most days are dragging and today I almost passed out in line at the grocery store (super embarrassing). Maybe that's the difference with a girl pregnancy (I've had 3 boys so far!)

Klabro - congrats on team pink! The weekly check ups can be a little intimidating but it's really nice to confirm that things are progressing the way they should on a regular basis. Hopefully that cervix stays around the same for you every week.


----------



## klabro

Kazy-glad you are starting to feel better and feeling more comfortable sharing the news!

Sweetv-I've almost passed out at the store twice in this pregnancy. I was able to get it under control by drinking tons of water and having a few deep breaths, but it would have been so embarrassing if I actually fainted. The weekly appointments make me nervous, but honestly I wouldn't want it any other way. I feel like I need them to keep my sanity.


----------



## SweetV

It is nerve wracking especially knowing that it is a specialized clinic but I actually can't wait to start going every week. This time they are confident that it's not my cervix so I don't know that I will be going as often in the second tri as I won't need the checks. They do know that my placenta failed for both of my last pregnancies so I think I'll be going more frequently later on. I talk to the specialist next week (I saw his partner last time, who wasn't willing to commit to a schedule without talking to my doctor) and we will take it from there. 

Hope everybody is well!


----------



## raine87

Hey girls! I've been doing ok. My blood pressure has been running on the high side already. We are monitoring it at home but it's still been high. My weight has been doing good. I actually lost 2lbs according to the scales at the doctor's office. My next appointment isn't til the 27th. We haven't bought anything yet. I'm still trying to get my husband to paint the nursery before we start getting a bunch of things.


----------



## SweetV

raine - i hope your blood pressure stays within a manageable range. We haven't bought anything either and last time painting was the very last thing we did as something always seemed to come up. We never did finish putting the wall decals up as baby was a few weeks early.


----------



## klabro

Sweetv-I am so glad you do not have to worry about cervical issues, its just stressful and to be frank it sucks. I really hope the progesterone is enough to keep my cervix the same length. 
Raine-fingers crossed your blood pressure stays manageable. I'm bad, I didn't do a nursery for my daughter and I don't plan on doing one this time either (The only thing I really keep in the baby's room is clothes) My daughter slept in our room because I just got so much more sleep that way with nursing haha. I can imagine it is going to be a lot of work for you guys, but it will get done!


----------



## SweetV

klabro - I was being treated as though I had IC for my last pregnancy so I fully know where you are coming from. Having the stress every week of knowing that this may be the week of an emergency stitch or admitted to the hospital for bedrest is totally nerve wracking. This time I get the stress of wondering if my placenta is still doing its job or if baby is being deprived of nutrients/blood flow which can also be a precursor of preterm labour. The first time it stopped working at 24 weeks and last time at 36 so hopefully this time I can make it to the late 3rd trimester as well.


----------



## klabro

SweetV-I'm hoping you are good through third trimester too! I don't care what kind of high risk you are, it is stressful and takes away some of the joy of pregnancy. I find I'm having a hard time really connecting this time because I had just started to connect when I had the loss last time. I'm hoping that if I'm able to make it through all of this second trimester stress that I will connect more. I especially have a hard time with my daughter being excited about the pregnancy.


----------



## SweetV

The weekly scans helped me to find that connection. I had the same problem with my older son that really wanted a sibling but kept asking if this baby was going to die too. It was heartbreaking!


----------



## klabro

It really is heartbreaking. My daughter was old enough to understand that I was pregnant and she was getting a brother and sister and then wasn't. This time she is definitely aware and excited and I'm worried about her little feelings on top of everything else. 

I had my second shot and second cervical length check today. I got a little freaked out because the tech checks in on baby through abdominal ultrasound and looks at cervix that way before doing the transvaginal length check...anyways when she checked my cervix on abdominal she said "I'm going to have to step out and let you relax for a few minutes because you are having a braxton hicks contraction right now" so then she just left and I had to lay there for 10 minutes having no idea what she had just seen. It was VERY reminiscent of when the tech left to get the doctor after she found my short cervix with the twins so needless to say it was very hard for me to relax. Anyways, my cervix ended up being 3.1 (was 3.2 last week) which they said wasn't a big enough change to really count as a change as it could just be a difference between the techs measuring. So my question is, do you think I should be concerned that I had a braxton hicks contraction that I didn't even feel? I've been having some cramps/pains/lower back ache the last couple days, but it appears that it could just be normal second tri/third pregnancy pains. The baby was laying facedown in the ultrasound and we could see that she was kicking my bladder so that explains that part of the pain at least.


----------



## SweetV

I don't think braxton hicks are anything to be worried about. it is quite normal even later in pregnancy to have them and not feel them at all. Do you see a MFM as well? I would bring it up to the Dr. in charge if it is upsetting to you in any way. You deserve reassurance!
My cervix use to change measurements slightly at every appointment and I was told the same, that it was matter of technician error and nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## klabro

I am under the care of MFM and regular OB. My weekly checks are followed with MFM consultations so I usually ask them. I did call about the Braxton Hicks and was told it's nothing to worry about as long as they aren't painful and I'm not noticing any regularity in them if I do feel them.


----------



## mrs unicorn

hey ladies, how is everyone?

Klabro - have you had another check up since you last posted (I have been keeping up to date but I don't feel I can help with any advice being a FTM :hugs: ) Really hope all is looking good for you.

AFM - things are pretty quiet at the moment. Feeling good most of the time. Getting really excited about buying baby things, still trying to hold off on the bigger items till around christmas time though. I'm thinking I MIGHT be feeling baby move a bit. I'm not 100% sure though. It's right where baby is (I know exactly where they are because of the Doppler) it's like lots of tiny bubbles popping. Wish I knew for sure though, it hasn't been very regular yet. Seeing my mw on Wednesday for my 16 weeks appointment, I'll be seeing just her throughout my pregnancy so hopefully that'll go well.

Hope everyone is doing ok.xxx


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies. I just had another cervical length scan today. My cervix increased from 3.1-4.2 so one more week down with positive news. I just hope this continues to be the case through 28 weeks! I had the first part of my anatomy scan this week and everything looks good so far, they'll finish up the scan at my next 2 cervical length checks.

Besides the obvious anxiety I am feeling pretty good overall. She is right on my bladder so i do get painful movement already and pressure on and off. She usually switches positions every couple days, right now she happens to have her butt right on my bladder so I keep getting weird sharp pains. All bearable as long as my cervix stays long!


----------



## SweetV

That's great news! Still not feeling any movement over here but an anterior placenta was confirmed at my scan with little girl wiggling away.


----------



## klabro

sweetv-did your cervical measurements fluctuate like that at all? I'm glad it got longer, it does not appear to change under pressure right now so that is good too.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Klabro that is great news! It must be a relief. Fx it stays at a good length for you.

Sweet v - hope you start to feel baby move soon. I had an anterior placenta at 12weeks. Gotta wait till 20 for my next scan but I'm guessing I'll know if it's moved or not by then by if I can feel baby or not.


----------



## klabro

I have an anterior placenta too, but I can feel some kicks and rolling now. I can tell when she shifts positions and I can feel the kicks low down here or there. Although the feelings aren't as frequent this time but I have been feeling something a couple times a day within the last week.


----------



## SweetV

It scares me that I can't feel anything at all but they said not to worry for a few more weeks. 
klabro - my cervical measurements fluctuated usually around .5 cm or so depending but as long as it was above 3.5 they weren't concerned. I think they stopped measuring it completely at 28 weeks but I still went for biweekly scans without the internal for cervix length.


----------



## nanajoy

Good afternoon, ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well. We just got home from our fall break adventures to Disney World, Dallas and Scotland (wierd combo, I know). Then MFM and OB appts on Mon and Tues. 

Nuchal translucency scan came back normal, and baby is a regular acrobat whose new move is arching backwards and turning over. Always fun to get more pictures. Also did a Harmony blood screen for chromosome testing. That means the results will be definitive on sex. 

We told our 6yo last night and he is over the moon. Everything is now about the baby! We have not told him with any of the previous, since I never made it out of the first trimester before (besides him). 

I got reacquainted with my new OB. The only time I had met him previously was when I went to the ER for my ectopic and my dr at the time was out of town. I think he will be a great partner in this journey. He's already offered to let me come in every two weeks instead of four, for peace of mind. 

Those of you who are at the front end of our group should be hitting half way soon. Does everybody know (or are you finding out) sex. I know a couple have so far. 

Warm happy thoughts for you all!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?

I felt baby for the first time yesterday :yipee: I've been feeling fluttery bubbly things on and off for a while but was never sure if it was really baby. But I was lay down with my (cold) hands pressed on my tummy and baby kicked me twice!!! It scared me at first, it was so weird! Not felt anything today though, guess it's a touch early for regular movements. We also bought the pram and car seat this week as it was on offer - things feel like they are getting real now!!

Nana - we are team yellow, have you found out what you're having yet?


----------



## raine87

Hey ladies!! We had our ultrasound today. We're having a.............BOY! They said everything looked good.


----------



## klabro

Nana-glad you had a clear NT scan...and YAY for telling your son! My daughter has started talking about her baby sister all the time. Still makes me slightly nervous, but as the weeks tick away for my "danger zone" I'll get calmer about it all. 

Mrs. Unicorn-That is awesome that you felt movement!! I've felt lots of movement, some of it is even painful already. Baby girl is breech so her feet and bum are in my bladder area and she definitely has her fun prodding and kicking away there. 

Raine-A boy! Congratulations that is so exciting!! 

AFM- My cervix measured longer at my 19 week check so that was good. We have almost all of my anatomy checked off and everything looks good with her. They aren't in any rush to get it all since I have weekly ultrasounds, I think the only thing they haven't been able to check off is her spine and that is because she is breech. I know she hasn't flipped out of breech position yet, because I can feel her when she rolls and she hasn't rolled over again. I'm nervous for my scan on Monday because it is the exact gestation I was at with the twins when we found out my cervix was completely effaced. Hoping that my long measurement last week is a sign that its going to go well though. Still getting my weekly progesterone shots, they don't bother me at all like they do some so I feel pretty lucky there.


----------



## Kazy

Raine that's great news! A healthy baby boy. :)

Klabro- I hope your ultrasound d goes well on Monday. I can only imagine how difficult it is to reach that same gestation again and hoping all is well. At least you are being monitored well ND have had perfect news so far. I'll pray that continues for you. 

I feel movement pretty low on a regular basis. My worries are less now that I consistently feel movement. My Dr now does the anatomy scan between 22-23 weeks so I don't get one until end of this month. Thankfully we decided to be team yellow or it would really be killing me. 

This pregnancy seems to be driving and yet flying by. I haven't prepared a single thing so I feel behind. Honestly I probably won't even start u til the first of the year. 

Anyway, hope you all are feeling well. I still get periods of nausea but that k fully they are short.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Raine - congratulations on a boy!!! :blue::blue::blue: have you started thinking about names yet? Also, did you manage to tell your grandpa first?

Klabro - that is fantastic news about you cervix! Next week will be tough for you I'm sure, getting past those big milestones isn't easy. I'm hoping, like you, that this longer measurement is a great sign for you.

Kazy - yey for regular movement. I cannot wait for that! Although everyone tells me I'll regret saying saying once baby is so big I'm being booted in the ribs/bladder! And you have plenty of time to get things ready. Our plan was to start buying stuff after Christmas- I'm just impatient!! We actually don't have that much.


----------



## nanajoy

Raine- congrats on the boy!!! My 6yo is my heart (and yet tries to stop it on a regular basis with his shenanigans !)

Kazy- I'd love to being feeling baby, even if it means getting kicked. Right now, my "morning" sickness continues and is even getting a little worse, so I guess that's my clue that everything is going ok...
Klabro- it didn't take me long at all for my little one to spread word far and wide at school and the neighborhood. He is asking lots of fun questions. Hasn't made me crazy yet. Still 6 more months for that. I'm glad you continue to get good news from your doctor. I know those milestones mean so much!! 

Mrs. Unicorn- My big news is that I'm not on team yellow any more. My SIL hosted a gender reveal for us last night. I got genetic testing back Tuesday, but had them call her with gender. IT'S a GIRL!!

I personally would've been happy either way, but hubby said since we have NO girl stuff at all, he was sure that's what it would be. The 6 yo, not so happy. He pouted at the party and then spent an hour hysterically crying at about 2am. He was a little better this morning, but decided when he said he wanted a little sister or brother, he more meant brother. 

Besides that, I am scheduled for biweekly appts with my OB, have a comprehensive scan at the end of the month with MFM. My due date is technically April 30, so a scheduled csection would be a week ahead of time. I'm already measuring ahead of that though (& closer to my estimated date based on ovulation which is about 4 days sooner). We won't be able to schedule anything until we get much closer anyways, so I just take it day by day. For now, I will work on enjoying my current little one and making him feel as special as he is!


----------



## SweetV

nana - glad your scan went well and I hope your 6 yo comes around to having a sister. 

mrs unicorn - I love shopping for baby stuff! I already have my stroller and I bought a double one last month as I think my older baby will still need it for a while. Also yay for feeling baby move!

raine - congrats on team BLUE! I love my boys!

klabro - good luck for your scan on Tuesday. I hope the anxiety eases a little having made it past a difficult milestone. 

Kazy - good for you for staying team yellow! I wish I had the patience for that!

AFM - we finally told our kids last night. I was really worried they wouldn't take the news so well but they are REALLY excited which is awesome. Now the only people left are my in laws. I'm still not feeling regular movement which is driving me crazy but I do have another scan on Tuesday so hopefully that will tide me over for the next few weeks. I also bought a huge bin of girl clothes today and I'm on :cloud9:. It's starting to feel so real but also starting to hit me that this will be my last baby.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Nanajoy- congrats on a girl!! Nice that you get to go and buy a whole new load of stuff too :haha: and bless your boy. It made me giggle hearing his reaction, poor love. I'm sure he'll be delighted when he finally gets to meet his little sister.

Sweet - glad your kids are happy about the new addition. I guess it can be quite nerve wracking not knowing how they will react! Good luck for your scan next week.


----------



## raine87

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! I was able to tell my grandpa before anyone else got to him.


----------



## mrs unicorn

oh that's lovely raine, glad you got to him first this time!

I had a rough weekend, I almost passed out :nope: I started to feel sick, then like the blood had drained from my head, then my vision started to go. Luckily I remembered that you are supposed to bend over and put your head down, so I quickly did that and my vision came back. I've seen the doc since and she said it sounds like it was a sudden drop in blood pressure. I've had episodes of low bp in the past so I thought it was that - luckily it's back in a normal range now. Scary though!


----------



## SweetV

mrs unicorn - that sounds scary! I use to get very faint when I was pregnant with my eldest but it didn't happen in my subsequent pregnancies. I have felt very out of breath lately though which I'm worried will be a precursor to feeling dizzy.


----------



## klabro

Raine-Congrats on a boy!!

Nanajoy-Congrats on a girl! Her brother will come around haha. My daughter was thrilled that we are having a girl, but then she said "but is she going to try to wear my dresses?". I told her I didn't think it would be an issue with an almost 5 year age difference.

SweetV-so happy to hear your kiddos took the news well! Makes it so much more real when they are involved. 

Mrs. Unicorn-I get faint sometimes during pregnancy too just like what you are describing. Luckily now I can identify it right when it is happening and can usually get myself sorted before it gets too bad. I tend to get it when I'm not pregnant every once in a while too and I always attribute it to blood pressure.

AFM: I had my scan on Monday and my cervix was measuring 3.2-3.4 which is still in normal range. When I inquired about the drop from last week my normal ultrasound tech (who I did not have last week) said that after looking at last weeks ultrasound it looks like I was having a Braxton Hicks during the cervical check which made my cervix appear extra long. I was so irritated by this because it was never mentioned to me during that appointment so I just went on thinking I had an extra long cervix all week when it sounds like that probably wasn't the case. Not that it wasn't long and closed, but that measurement was just inaccurate. Which also means that I don't really have a baseline measurement from last week to compare to. So I don't know if my length shortened or stayed the same or what. Just all kind of frustrating when you are watching your cervical length so closely. The MFM's weren't concerned because obviously my length is still within normal range, but it just doesn't do much for my piece of mind to not know what happened between those 2 weeks. Especially when I am in my "critical period".


----------



## SweetV

klabro - that doesn't sound right at all. Contractions would cause the muscle to contract and then relax, which would make the cervix change measurements, which would then make it harder to measure if not appear shorter....? Definitely not an ultrasound tech or a doctor so maybe I'm totally off. It is normal for them to be off a bit so perhaps different techs had different measurements.


----------



## klabro

My MFM and tech told me that the Braxton hicks can cause the uterus to pull back in a way that would make the cervix appear longer...I am not really sure what happened there, I do know that the tech measured completely different than my normal techs do so I think that the measurement was definitely just off anyways, but I'm just not sure by how much or why. It of course makes me more nervous for my appointment on Monday and just to see if there is any change or if 3.4-3.2 is just my standard measurement.


----------



## SweetV

Klabro - hope your appointment goes well today!


----------



## raine87

My grandpa passed away on Saturday. All I can think about is how my baby will never meet him. He was practically my father.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh raine I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: sending you hugs and healing thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Kazy

So sorry to hear that Raine. Sending hugs your way
Y


----------



## klabro

Raine-I am So sorry to hear that. My grandma passed away this past February and her and I talked every single day and she took care of me almost every day growing up. It was so hard and I'm so sorry you are having to go through it. Hugs to you.

Sweetv-Thank you, my appointment was alright. My cervix measured from 2.9(with pressure) to 3.1 She took several measurements and they were all within that. So really it is pretty stable from last week. Although I did NOT like seeing that 2.9. My MFM insisted that the length was just fine. My Braxton Hicks this pregnancy are more frequent than my other pregnancy so just a lot of things adding to my anxiety/nerves. The good news is that I am past the date of my loss in the last pregnancy so I am counting that as my first small victory for this pregnancy.


----------



## SweetV

raine87 - I'm so so sorry. Huge :hugs:

Klabro - A huge milestone for sure. Mine is coming up in a little over a week. :hugs:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Klabro that is a huge milestone!! And great news that things are looking stable too. Xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi ladies, I'm halfway now :yipee: we had the 20 week scan on Friday and all is looking absolutely perfect! It was such a relief. Baby was very active the whole time :haha: I thought maybe they were because I still have an anterior placenta but I feel quite a bit. Baby is also breech at the moment so that might by why I can feel things low down too? Still have quiet days when it's just around 10 kicks/movements, but some days it's 70+ (I used a kick counter app one day just out of interest) I kinda went into nesting overdrive at the weekend - cleaning, tidying, organising and online shopping too! Feels good to get past that scan.

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## klabro

Mrs Unicorn-congratulations on the halfway point! I feel movement really low down whether baby is head down or breech. Same with my whole pregnancy with my DD though, so just seems to be the norm for me in pregnancy. 

Had my 22 week appointment today with a cervical measurement of 3.5 so things are looking nice and stable so far. One step closer to my first goal of 24 weeks!


----------



## SweetV

Mrs. Unicorn - that's awesome that you get so much movement. I have an anterior placenta too and at 24 weeks I'm lucky to get 10 a day!

Klabro - yay for staying steady with the cervical measurement. So close to V-day!

afm - I had a check up today and all looks perfect. I am however suffering a great amount of pain in what I can only describe as my pubic bone. It's crippling, it feels like I've been kicked in the groin. The doctor says it's just stretching and there is no relief from it but I've made it this far 3 times before and never been in this much discomfort.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Sweet v - I get quiet days too. Hopefully in a few weeks time (and a few more for me) we'll both be feeling lots of stronger movements. Sorry to hear about the pain. As a FTM I don't really have any advice. I can't believe your doc didn't offer any suggestions of what might ease it.

Klabro - great news that all is looking good. I hope you are starting to get some comfort and confidence from it? Just over a week till v-day for you!!


----------



## klabro

How is everyone doing? I tend to be pretty quiet on the boards between my check ups right now. I had a cervical check on Monday and everything was stable. They want to do one more check this upcoming Monday and as long as it's still stable they won't do anymore checks as I'll be over 24 weeks. At that point I'll just have to watch for any signs or symptoms of PTL and be proactive if I don't feel right. I'm a little nervous about going to regular OB care, but It will mean I made it to 24 weeks :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

yey for being 24 weeks, klabro!! Such good news all round for you! I understand you feeling nervous about not seeing the same doc's each week, but you can always make an appointment straight away if you feel something isn't quite right. And I'm sure they would make you a priority.

AFM - I'll be 22 weeks this weekend. Feeling this little wriggly baby so much now which I love! I've been so so tired though, I sleep 11 hours each night but still feel wiped out. I had my iron levels checked this week as I used to be anaemic. After the appointment I checked my blood results from the test done at 8w and they were low then. I'm a bit annoyed with my mw about that as they are flagged up with !!! but she never mentioned it. Anyway, she recommended some iron rich water to take regardless of the results of the new test. Part of the fatigue might be that I haven't had any time off since August so I'm desperate to finish for Christmas, roll on the 22nd!


----------



## raine87

I've been dealing with a lot of family drama and just generally being busy at work. Pregnancy wise every thing is good. Started in on our registry so that family can just use that for Christmas presents. My most recent appointment was this last Wednesday. He kept kicking the doctor away when she was trying to get his heart rate. Already being more obnoxious than necessary!


----------



## SweetV

klabro - glad to hear that everything is stable. I hope your check this week is good! Hopefully your regular OB will understand if there are any reasons you feel you need to be seen right away. 

mrs unicorn - I'm exhausted too! I get enough sleep at night but still feel wiped half way through the day. I'm eligible for leave in January but trying to work as long as possible so holding out until mid February at this point. If the exhaustion continues I may have to cut out earlier than anticipated though


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies, not such a great update this week. My length dropped to being between 2.2-2.8 varying measurements. Basically yes, it is short and puts me at risk for pre term birth, but I'm past the cut off time for getting a cerclage. For now they are scheduling me for another length check in 2 weeks and will determine if any further treatment is needed from there. If it's drastically shortened in those 2 weeks we will start talking about steroid shots to help develop her lungs etc. I'm really hoping for a stable measurement and that I can make it to at least 32-34 weeks minimum.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Klabro I'm sorry to hear that. Everything was going so well, but it's great that it has because it's got you past v day and beyond. I really hope that it doesn't shorten anymore and that baby stays snuggled in there for much much longer. It's great that they can help baby out though if they were to arrive early. They can do some amazing things can't they?


----------



## SweetV

I'm sorry to hear this update! Are you trying to keep the weight off your cervix? Lots of laying down with your feet up. It's not a guarantee but it certainly can't hurt. Mine was only 3cm on Tuesday but they didn't seem too concerned. 
The steroids are a great way to help out baby when needed. I will probably be talking about them at either my next visit or the one after. They can be a little hard on you though. I hope at the worst your length is exactly the same next week. Best case shows longer!


----------

